# Recipes in a jar



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ETA: There are now 218 posts on this thread so I'm going to guess that slightly more than 200 of them are recipes. ENJOY! and please let us all know which ones you try and how you like them.

edited again to add: Since posting these recipes, I've been thinking... Some of them call for fresh veggies to be added when the jar is opened. I'm wondering if it would work to add dried veggies when filling the jars. I don't know if it'll work or not, but it would make a more complete meal in a jar that way. If anyone tries it that way, please let us know if it works. Thanks.



I have lots of jar recipes. I'll post one here as often as I can. Some of these are really great for making ahead to keep on the shelf. I'll love having them for those lazy days when I don't want to cook. They also make great gifts. I'll be giving several of them to my dad this year. 

I'll post each of them separately on this thread. I forget how many there are, but I'm thinking at least 100, probably more.




*Brownie Mix*

2 1/4 cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa powder (wipe jar after this layer)
1 1/4 cup flaked coconut, sprinkled with 1 tsp almond extract and tossed to blend
3/4 cup coarsely chopped whole almonds
1 1/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp baking powder and 1 tsp salt

Layer ingredients in order given in a 1-quart wide-mouth canning jar.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Attach this to the Jar:

Brownies

Makes 2 dozen brownies

Empty jar of brownie mix into large mixing bowl. 
Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix.

Add: 
3/4 cup (1-1/2 sticks) melted butter or margarine
4 eggs, slightly beaten

Mix until completely blended
Spread batter in a sprayed 9x13-inch baking pan
Bake at 350Â° for 30 minutes
Cool completely in pan


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Almost Hamburger Helper*

2 cups nonfat dry milk
1cup cornstarch
1/4 cup beef bouillon powder
2 tablespoons onion flakes
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons dried parsley
1 tablespoon garlic powder

Mix the ingredients together and store in an air-tight container.

Use mix as a base for the following dinners.

Chili Mac:
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 c water
1/2 c macaroni noodles (uncooked)
2 cans chopped tomatoes
1 T chili powder
1/2 cup mix

Combine all and simmer 20 minutes or until macaroni is cooked

Stroganoff:
1 lb. ground beef, browned and drained
2 c water
1/2 c mix
2 c uncooked egg noodles
1/2 cup sour cream

Combine all except sour cream. Simmer 20 minutes or until noodles are tender. Stir in sour cream and serve.

Potato Beef Casserole:
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
3/4 c water
6 potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
1 c frozen mixed veggies
1/2 cup mix

Combine all and simmer, covered, until potatoes are tender, about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove cover and cook until excess water is evaporated.

Quick Lasagna:
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1/2 c mix
1 onion, chopped
2 c water
16 oz tomato sauce
3 c lasagna noodles, uncooked, broken in bits
1/4 c parmesan cheese
2 c mozzarella cheese, shredded

Combine all except mozzarella in large skillet. Bring to a boil, let simmer for 15 minutes or until noodles are cooked. Top with mozzarella. Turn off heat and let cheese melt.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Apple Cake in a Jar*

2/3 cup shortening
2-2/3 cups white sugar
4 eggs
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking soda
3 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup water
3 cups grated apple
2/3 cup raisins
2/3 cup chopped walnuts
8 straight-sided wide-mouth pint canning jars with lids

Recipe to attach:
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly grease the insides
of 8 straight-sided wide-mouth pint canning jars. Sift together flour,
baking soda, salt, nutmeg and cinnamon. Set aside. Cream shortening and
sugar until fluffy. Add eggs and beat in well. Add flour alternately with
water and mix until smooth. Fold in apples, raisins and nuts. Fill jars
1/2 full of batter, being careful to keep the rims clean. Wipe off any
batter that gets on the rims. Bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for
45 minutes. Meanwhile, sterilize the lids and rings in boiling water. As
soon as cake is done, remove from oven one at a time, wipe rims of jars
and put on lid and ring. Jars will seal as cakes cool. Place the jars on
the counter and listen for them to "ping" as they seal. If you miss the
"ping", wait until they are completely cool and press on the top of the
lid. If it doesn't move at all, it's sealed. Unsealed jars should be
eaten or kept in refrigerator for up to a week. Sealed jars can be stored
with other canned food for up to a year.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Apple Pie in a Jar*

4-1/2 cups white sugar
1 cup cornstarch
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon salt
10 cups water
3 tablespoons lemon juice
28 cups peeled, cored and sliced apples

Place a rack in the bottom of a large stock pot. Fill pot with hot water. Sterilize 7 1-quart canning jars, 7 lids, and 7 rings by placing on rack, jars upright. Bring water to a boil. Boil 10 minutes. Remove with a holder and allow jars to air-dry. Save water for processing apples.

Combine sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg, salt, and water in a large saucepan. Place over high heat and cook until thick and bubbly, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and stir in lemon juice. Tightly pack apples into sterilized jars. Slowly pour syrup over apples, covering them completely. Gently tap jars on countertop to allow air bubbles to rise.

Screw lids on jars. Carefully lower jars into pot using a holder. Leave a 2 inch space between jars. Add more boiling water if necessary, until tops of jars are covered by 2 inches of water. Bring water to a full boil, then cover and process for 30 minutes. Remove jars from pot and place on cloth-covered or wood surface, several inches apart, until cool. Once cool, press top of each lid with finger, ensuring that seal is tight (lid doesn't move up or down at all). 

Sealed jars can be stored for up to a year.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Apple, Cinnamon, Walnut Oatmeal Mix*

1 - 7 oz package dried apples
1 - 18 oz. container quick-cooking oats
1 - 3 oz. jar non-dairy creamer
1/2 cup brown sugar; firmly-packed
1/2 cup walnuts; chopped
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Place dried apples in a processor; process until finely chopped. Add remaining ingredients and process until well blended. Store in airtight container. Give with serving instructions. Makes 7 1/2 cups mix; about 15 servings.

Attach this to the jar:
Apple, Cinnamon, Walnut Oatmeal Mix
Stir 2/3 cup boiling water into 1/2 cup oatmeal mix until well
blended. Let stand until thickened.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Apple Crisp in a Jar*

Â½ cup all purpose flour
Â¾ cup packed brown sugar
Â¾ teaspoon ground cinnamon
Â¾ teaspoon ground nutmeg
Â½ cup oats
Â½ cup raisins
Jar 1 pt


Layer in 1-pint wide-mouth canning jar in order listed above.

Attach to Jar or Container:

Apple Crisp in a Jar

4-cups sliced tart apples (about 4 medium) (you could dehydrate or can the apples to use)
1/3-cup butter, softened

Heat oven to 375&#778;. 
Arrange apples in greased square pan, 8x8x2 inches. Mix contents of jar in large bowl: sprinkle over apples. Bake until topping is golden brown and apples are tender, about 30 minutes. Serve warm and if desired, with cream or ice cream.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*APPLE MUFFINS*

2 c Self rising flour
1/2 c Sugar
1/4 c Brown sugar
1 tsp. Cinnamon
1/4 tsp Nutmeg
1 c Chopped dried apple

Mix: Combine and store in an airtight container.

Attach this to the Jar:

Apple Muffins

1 pk Mix
1 Egg
3/4 c Milk
1/4 c Vegetable oil

Preheat oven to 400. 
Mix all ingredients just until moistened.
Fill greased muffin cups 3/4 full.
Bake 15-18 minutes, or until golden brown.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*APPLESAUCE COOKIES*

1 cup brown sugar
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3/4 cup raisins
3/4 cup chopped nuts

Combine flour, salt, cinnamon and baking soda - stir well. Place the flour mixture in a clean mason jar. Pack down tight so everything will fit in the jar. (Use a spoon or a mallet.) Add other ingredients, one item at a time, packing each layer down. Put the lid on the jar and tie a ribbon around the lid. You can add a personalized label, if you wish. As an added touch, tie a wooden spoon to the lid with a piece of ribbon.

Attach this to Jar:

AppleSauce Cookies

Whip 3/4 cup of butter or shortening until light and fluffy. 
Add 1 egg and 1/2 cup applesauce and beat until mixed. 
Stir in the ingredients from this jar until well combined. 
Drop teaspoons of dough on a greased cookie sheet. 
Bake for 8 - 12 minutes at 350 degrees F.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*APPLE SPICE CAKE MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

3 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 tsp. each baking soda and cinnamon
1 tsp. vanilla powder
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup raisins

Recipe to attach:

To make a cake serving 8 to 10 people: 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Grease and flour an 8 cup bundt pan. 

Combine mix with:

1 1/2 cups oil
3 eggs
3 cups chopped apples 

Mix until well blended. 
Pour batter into the bundt pan, and bake for 1 hour and 10 minutes. 
Allow to cool before removing from pan.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*APRICOT BREAD*

1/2 cup nuts
1/2 cup dried apricots finely chopped
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup bisquick
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Apricot Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350 Degrees. 

In a large bowl, place the Apricot Bread mix. 
Make a well in the center. Mix wet 1 1/4 cup milk, 1 tsp. vanilla, 2 egg slightly beaten, 1/2 cup softened butter or margarine into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased with waxed paper in the bottom. Bake for 1 hr or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean. 
Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Bagel Mixes*

You can not only make your own bagels, but can also make mixes to keep on hand to make this already ââââeasier than it looks' job, more convenient.

You can make the dough for your bagels in your bread maker, using the dough cycle. Once your dough is ready, follow the directions below to make your own moist, chewy bagels!

1- Set aside two 1/4 inch balls of dough. You will use these later to determine if it is time to boil your bagels. If dough pops to the top of the boiling water right away, you are ready.

2-Place the dough on a floured surface and divide into 8 (5) equal portions. Form balls, and gently press your thumb through the middle of each ball and slowly stretch dough into a bagel shape. Leave bagels to rise on same floured surface, lightly covered with a towel.

3- While the bagels are rising, bring 3 quarts of water to a rolling boil. Add 1 Tbsp. sugar to boiling water and stir to dissolve sugar. Drop first dough ball from step one, into boiling water, using a slotted spoon. When dough balls pass this test, you are ready to boil your bagels by dropping them carefully into the boiling water, 2 or 3 at a time. Boil on each side for 1 1/2 minutes. Remove from water, and cool on wire cooling rack for 1 minute.

4- Brush each bagel with an egg wash (1 egg + 1 Tbsp. water) and sprinkle
with sesame or poppy seeds if desired. (Non-stick cooking spray may be substituted for egg wash).

5- Bake at 400 degrees F. on baking sheet which has been sprinkled with corn meal (can used greased baking sheet), for 12-15 minutes, or until golden brown. *You can make Bagel Chips by slicing left-over bagels into thin slices (horizontally), and brushing them with melted butter or margarine. Lay, buttered side up, on an ungreased baking sheet, and bake at 325 degrees F. for 12 - 15 minutes or until golden brown and crispy.

*You can make Bagel Sticks by cutting bagel rounds before they rise, and laying them into straight lines. Let rise, boil, and then spray with non-stick cooking spray, roll in sesame or poppy seeds if desired. Bake just as you would for round bagels.


*Chewy Basic Bagel Mix*

3 cups Flour
3 1/3 Tbsp. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Salt 
3 1/4 tsp. Active Dry Yeast

Place yeast into a small zip baggie and set aside, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggie of yeast on top of mix and apply lid.

To make the bagels later, you will need the following additional ingredient: 

1 1/8 cup Water 

Place all ingredients into bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select "Dough" and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start. When dough cycle has completed follow directions above to make bagels


*Cinnamon Raisin Bagel Mix*

3 cups Flour
3 1/3 Tbsp. Brown Sugar
1 t sp. Salt
1 Tbsp. Sugar
1 Tbsp. Cinnamon
1/2 cup Raisins
3 1/4 tsp. Active Dry Yeast

Place cinnamon and sugar into a small zip baggie and set aside. Place raisins into another small zip baggie and set aside. Do the same with the yeast and set aside, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggies of spices, raisins and yeast on top of mix and apply lid.

To make the bagels later, you will need the following additional ingredient: 

1 & 1/8 cups Water

Soak raisins in enough warm water to cover them, for ten minutes, then drain and blot between paper towels to remove excess moisture. Toss with cinnamon and sugar in a small bowl, then add to other ingredients in bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select "Dough" and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start. When dough cycle has completed, follow directions above


*Whole Wheat Bagel*

Mix 2 cups Flour
1 cup Whole Wheat Flour
3 1/3 Tbsp. Brown Sugar 
2 Tbsp. Gluten 
1 tsp. Salt 
3 1/4 tsp. Active Dry Yeast 

Place yeast into a small zip baggie and set aside, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggie of yeast on top of mix and apply lid.

Recipe to attach:

To make the bagels later, you will need the following additional ingredient: 

1 & 1/8 cups Water 

Place all ingredients into bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select "Dough" and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start. When dough cycle has completed, follow directions above for making bagels


*Garlic Bagel Mix*

3 cups Flour 
3 1/3 Tbsp. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Salt 
1 tsp. Garlic Powder 
1 tsp. Parsley Flakes 
1/4 tsp. Paprika 
3 1/4 tsp. Active Dry Yeast

Place yeast into a small zip baggie and set aside, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggie of yeast on top of mix and apply lid.

Recipe to attach:

To make the bagels later, you will need the following additional ingredient:

1 1/8 cups Water 

Place all ingredients into bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select "Dough" and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start. When dough cycle has completed, follow directions above Note: Try sprinkling with Parmesan cheese and garlic bread seasoning for a more pronounced Italian flavor.


*Onion Bagel Mix*

3 cups Flour 
3 1/3 Tbsp. Brown Sugar 
1 tsp. Salt
3/4 tsp. Onion Powder 
1 1/2 tsp. Minced Onions, dried 
3 1/4 tsp. Active Dry Yeast 

Place yeast into a small zip baggie and set aside, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggie of yeast on top of mix and apply lid.

Recipe to attach:

To make the bagels later, you will need the following additional ingredient:

1 & 1/8 cups Water 

Place all ingredients into bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select ââDoughââ and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start. When dough cycle has completed, follow directions above


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BANANA BREAD*

1/2 cup nuts
1/2 cup dried bananas finely chopped
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup bisquick
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given. 
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Banana Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350 Degrees. In a large bowl, place the Banana Bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet 1 1/4 cup milk, 1 tsp. vanilla, 2 egg slightly beaten, 1/2 cup softened butter or margarine into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased with waxed paper in the bottom. Bake for 1 hr or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Banana Nut Bread Baked in a Jar*

2/3 cup shortening 2-2/3 cups white sugar
4 eggs
2 cups mashed bananas
2/3 cup water
3-1/3 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cloves
2/3 cup chopped pecans

Cream shortening and sugar. Beat in eggs, bananas, and water. Sift together flour, baking powder, soda, salt, cinnamon, and cloves. Add to banana mixture. Stir in nuts. Pour mixture into greased WIDE MOUTH pint jars, filling 1/2 full of batter. Do NOT put lids on jars for baking. Be careful to keep the rims clean, wiping off any batter that gets on the rims. Bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, sterilize the lids and rings in boiling water. As soon as cake is done, remove from oven one at a time, wipe rims of jars and put on lid and ring. Jars will seal as cakes cool. Place the jars on the counter and listen for them to "ping" as they seal. If you miss the "ping", wait until they are completely cool and press on the top of the lid. If it doesn't move at all, it's sealed. 

Unsealed jars should be eaten or kept in refrigerator for up to a week. 
Sealed jars can be stored in a cool dry place for up to 6 weeks.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Banana Chocolate Chip Bread*

1/2 cup chocolate chips
1/2 cup dried bananas finely chopped
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup bisquick
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Banana Chocolate Chip Bread

Preheat the oven to 350 Degrees. In a large bowl, place the Banana Chocolate Chip Bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet 1 1/4 cup milk, 1 tsp vanilla, 2 eggs slightly beaten eggs , 1/2 cup butter or margarine softened into dry mixture. Stir until completely blended. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased with waxed paper in the bottom. Bake for 1 hr or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Banana Nut Bread Baked in a Jar*

2 2/3 cups sugar
2/3 cup shortening
4 eggs
2/3 cup buttermilk
bananas
1 tsp. vanilla
3 1/2 cups flour
1/2 tsp. ginger
2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
2 cups mashed ripe bananas
2/3 cup chopped nuts (optional)

In large bowl cream sugar and shortening with electric mixer. Add eggs and mix well. Add buttermilk and vanilla and mix well. Place dry ingredients in a separate large bowl and blend with a whisk. Add creamed ingredients to dry ingredients and mix with whisk and spoon. Gently stir in mashed bananas and nuts. Place 1cup batter each in 7 well-greased 1-pint wide-mouth canning jars. Wipe batter from rims. Place jars on a baking sheet. Bake at 325 degrees F for 45 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Wipe rims. Place hot sterilized seals and rings on hot jars. Keep in refrigerator for prolonged storage.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Bavarian Mint Coffee*

1/3 cup non-dairy coffee creamer
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup instant coffee
2 tbsp. cocoa
5 hard peppermint candies, crushed

Combine all ingredients together. Store in airtight container.

Recipe to attach:

Use 2 to 2Â½ teaspoons per cup of boiling water. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Bayou Seasoning Mix*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 tbs.+ 1/2 tsp. Paprika
2 tbs. garlic powder
1 tbs. each salt, onion powder, oregano, thyme, cayenne, and black pepper.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Beer Pretzels*

3-1/3 cups whole wheat bread flour
1 tbsp sugar
1 package active dry yeast
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oregano, crushed
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tbsp instant minced onion
3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Makes 2 bottles.
Sift together flour, sugar, yeast and salt in a bowl. Stir together oregano, basil, garlic powder, onion and cheese in another bowl. Divide ingredients among two 16-oz bottles or jars; I use tall clear corkable bottles.

Gift Tag Directions:

Place bottle contents in a medium mixing bowl. Stir in a 3/4 cup beer. 
Knead on lightly floured surface till smooth. Cover and let rest in warm place till doubled (about 45 minutes). Roll out on a lightly floured surface into a 10x6-inch rectangle, cut lengthwise into six 1 inch strips. Form strips into pretzel shapes. Place on a greased baking sheet.
Cover and let rise in a warm place till nearly doubled (about 30 minutes). Bake at 400 degrees on top rack for about 8 minutes or till slightly browned. Cool on wire racks.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I do this up for gifts in beer bottles. Everyone loves them! 

*Beer Bread Mix in a Jar or Beer Bottle*

1-1/2 cups all purpose unbleached flour
2/3 cup yellow corn meal
2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoon brown sugar
2/3 cup Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 4 teaspoon dried minced onion
(approximately 3 cups for a 32 ounce container)

Layers: brown sugar corn meal Parmesan, red pepper, onion - combined flour combined with baking powder, baking soda, salt 

Attach recipe card:

Beer Bread Place contents of jar in a medium mixing bowl. Stir in 12 ounces of beer, just until combined. Pour into a greased 8x4x2 inch loaf pan and bake at 375 degrees for 35-40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cover with foil during last 10 minutes to prevent over browning. Cool in pan 10 minutes, then transfer to a wire rack. Cool completely or serve warm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Blackberry Bread*

3 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2 1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup sugar

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

BlackBerry Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350 Degrees. In a large bowl, place the blackberry bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet ingredients 1 1/4 cup oil, 4 egg slightly beaten, 20oz. frozen blackberries thawed slightly and pour into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into 2 large loaf pan or 4 small loaf pans. Bake large loaves for 1 hr or 2 small loaves for 45 minutes. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BLACK EYED PEA SOUP*

3 1/2 cups dried black eyed peas
For Seasoning Packet:
1/2 cup dried minced onion
6 T. chicken bouillon granules
2T. dried parsley flakes
1 T. sugar
2 tsp dried minced garlic
1 tsp chili powder 1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Add 2 cups of the peas into a wide mouth 1quart canning jar. Mix and place the seasoning in a small plastic bag. Place the packet on top of the peas. Add the remaining peas.

Attach this to the Jar

Black Eyed Pea Soup

Remove seasoning packet and set aside. Rinse peas and place in microwave safe dish. Cover with water, 1 to 2 inches over the top of the beans. Cover the dish loosely with plastic wrap and microwave on high for 15 minutes, rotating after 7 minutes. Drain and rinse beans. Place beans in a large soup pot. Add 12 cups water, 2 (14oz) can of diced or crushed tomatoes & Seasoning packet. Cover, bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 1 1/2 hours or until beans are tender. Stir Occasionally.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Black Forrest Coffee*

4 cups fresh brewed coffee
1/2 cup chocolate syrup
1/4 cup maraschino cherry juice
Sweetened whipped cream
Shaved chocolate
Maraschino cherries

Combine coffee, chocolate syrup, and cherry juice; mix well. Top individual servings with whipped cream, chocolate shavings and a cherry.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Raisin/Peanut Cookie Mix In A Jar*

1 cup sugar
3/4 cup golden raisins
1 1/2 cups salted peanuts 
1 3/4 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon allspice
*
Mix flour with baking soda and allspice.
Layer ingredients in order given in a 1-quart wide-mouth canning jar.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Attach this to the Jar

Raisin/Peanut Cookies
Makes 3 1/2 dozen cookies 

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. 
Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix. 
Add: 
3/4 cup softened butter (not diet) 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla (optional) 

Mix until completely blended. You will need to finish mixing with your hands. Shape into balls the size of walnuts. Place 2 inches apart on sprayed baking sheets. Bake at 375 degrees for 9 to 11 minutes until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet.*


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Blueberry Scones*

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup vanilla sugar
1/4 cup nonfat dry milk powder
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp dried lemon peel
1/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup shortening (type that does not need refrigeration)
1 cup dried blueberries

Stir together the flour, sugar, milk powder, baking powder, lemon peel and salt in a large mixing bowl. Cut in shortening using pastry blender till resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in blueberries. Place in jar and add more berries if needed. Store at room temp for up to 6 weeks or in freezer for up to 6 months.

Gift Tag Directions:

Place contents of jar in large mixing bowl. Add 1 beaten egg and 1/4 cup water, stir till moistened. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and quickly knead for 12-15 strokes or till smooth. Pat 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into desired shapes with a 2-1/2 to 3 inch cutter. Dip cutter in flour between cuts. Place scones 1 inch apart on ungreased baking sheet. Brush tops with milk if desired. Bake at 400 for 12-15 minutes. Transfer to wire rack to cool slightly. Serve warm. Makes 10-12.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Bran Muffins*

1 1/2 cup All Bran Cereal
1 1/4 cup self rising flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup golden raisins

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

BRAN MUFFINS

Preheat the oven to 400 Degrees. 
Empty Bran Muffin mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 1 egg slightly beaten, 1/2 cup milk, 1/2 cup melted butter or margarine.

Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into greased muffin tins, filling 2/3 to 3/4 full. Bake for 16 to 18 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve warm or cool completely on a wire rack.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Brownies In A Jar*

1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate pieces
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup walnuts; chopped
1/2 cup white baking pieces

LAYER in a 1-quart glass jar or canister the following ingredients; Cocoa powder, sugar, chocolate pieces, flour, baking powder, salt, walnuts, and white baking pieces. Tap jar gently on the counter to settle each layer before adding the next. Cover the jar and attach baking directions.

Recipe to attach:

Use within 1 month. 
pre heat oven to 350Â° 
Grease and flour an 8x8x2-inch baking pan. Combine 1/2 cup melted and cooled butter and 2 slightly beaten eggs in a large bowl, Stir in jar contents. Spread into prepared pan. Bake for 35 minutes or until edges begin to pull away from the pan. Cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into bars. Makes 16.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BUTTERMILK RANCH DRESSING & DIP MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 1/2 tsp. parsley flakes
1/2 Tbsp. each chives, pepper, and garlic powder
1/4 Tbsp. each tarragon and oregano
1 Tbsp. salt

Recipes to attach:

To prepare dressing: 
Add to 1 Tbsp. Mix, 1/2 cup mayonnaise, and 1/2 cup buttermilk. Whisk together and chill 1 hour before serving.

To make dip: 
Makes 2 cups. Add 2 Ybsp. mix to 1 cup mayonnaise and 1 cup sour cream. Stir and chill for 4 hours before serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BUTTER PECAN BREAD*

1 1/8 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup chopped pecans 1/2 cup brown sugar
1 1/8 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Butter Pecan Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350 Degrees. In a large bowl, place the Butter Pecan Bread mix. combine 1 cup buttermilk, 1 tsp. vanilla, 1 egg slightly beaten, 2 Tbsp. softened butter or margarine. Stir until the mixture is moistened. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased.
Bake for 1 hr. Cool slightly in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BUTTERSCOTCH BLONDIE MIX*

Layer ingredients in order in a 1 quart mason jar. 
Press each layer lightly in place before adding next ingredient to the jar.

1/2 cup flaked coconut
3/4 cup chopped pecans
2 cups packed brown sugar
2 cups of flour mixed with 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. Salt

Recipe to attach:

Directions: Makes 2 dozen brownies. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Empty contents of jar into a large mixing bowl and stir until well blended. Add 3/4 cup softened butter, 2 eggs, and 1 tsp. vanilla. Mix thoroughly.

Spread the batter into a greased and floured 9X13 inch pan, and bake for 25 minutes. Cool for at least 15 minutes before cutting into 1 1/2 inch squares.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Butterscotch Brownie Mix*

1/2 cup firmly packed coconut
3/4 cup chopped pecans
2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
2 cups flour mixed with 1 & 1/2 tbsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt.

Layer ingredients in order given in a quart jar. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Attach recipe to jar:

Butterscotch Brownies

Empty jar of brownie mix into a large mixing bowl. Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix.

Add:
3/4 cup butter or margarine, softened.
2 eggs slightly beaten. 2 tsp. Vanilla
Mix until completely blended. Spread batter into a sprayed or greased
9x13 metal pan. Bake at 375Â° for 25 min.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Butterscotch Chip Cookies in a Jar*

1 cup and 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 cup flaked coconut
1 cup high protein crisp rice and wheat cereal
3/4 cup butterscotch chips
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Layer the ingredients in the order given in a one quart wide mouth canning jar. Firmly pack each ingredient in place. It will be a tight fit, but all ingredients will fit in the jar. Use pinking shears to cut an 8 or 9 inch circle from gingham, calico, or a seasonal fabric. Place the fabric over the wide mouth lid and rim and secure with a rubber band.
Tie on a raffia or ribbon bow to cover the rubber band.

Attach the following mixing and baking directions:

Empty jar of cookie mix into a large mixing bowl. Add 1/2 cup of butter or margarine, 1 egg, and 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla. Use hands to mix the wet and dry ingredients together. When completely blended, roll into large walnut sized balls. Place on unprepared cookie sheets and use the palm of your hand to flatten each cookie ball. Bake at 350 in a preheated oven for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*BUTTERSCOTCH PUDDING MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight container:

2 cups dry powdered milk
5 cups brown sugar
3 cups cornstarch
1/2 tsp. salt

Recipe to attach:

To make pudding: 
Place 1/2 cup of the mix into a pan with 2 cups cold milk and 3 Tbsp. butter. 
Cook over low heat until a boil. 
Continue cooking for one minute longer. 
Chill in the fridge and serve with whipped cream.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CAFÃ CAPPUCINO*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in a n air tight container.

1/2 cup instant coffee granules
3/4 cup sugar
1 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1/2 tsp. dry grated orange rind

Recipe to attach:

Mix 2 tbs. into 1 cup of boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CafÃ© Coco-mint*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in an air tight container.

1 1/2 cups powdered nondairy creamer
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup each instant coffee granules, and unsweetened cocoa
a dash of salt
6 crushed starlight mint candies

Recipe to attach:

Mix 2-3 Tbsp. into 6 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CAFÃ MOCHA*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in a n air tight container.

1 1/2 cups instant coffee granules
1/4 cup each unsweetened cocoa, and powdered nondairy creamer
6 Tbsp. confectionary sugar

Recipe to attach:

Mix 1-2 Tbsp. into 3/4 cup boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CafÃ© Spiced Viennese*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in a n air tight container.

2/3 cup each instant coffee granules, and sugar
3/4 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. nutmeg

Mix 4 tsp. into 8oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cajun Spice Seasoning Mix in a Jar*

3/4 cup salt
1/4 cup ground cayenne pepper
2 Tbsp. ground white pepper
2 Tbsp. ground black pepper
2 Tbsp. paprika
2 Tbsp. onion powder
2 Tbsp. garlic powder

While holding a pint canning jar at an angle, add ingredients to create a "sand art" look. The salt and cayenne may be divided into smaller portions and used to separate other spices. I found it simplest to use 7 cups - one with each spice in it and add them to my jar with a spoon, as I want to create the special look. Makes 1 1/2 cups


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cake in a Coffee Mug*

(read all instructions before starting)

1 cake mix any flavor
1 (4 serving size) instant pudding mix (not sugar free), any flavor 

Place dry cake mix and dry pudding mix into a large bowl and blend well with a whisk. 4 1/2 cups dry mix and will make 8-9 coffee cup cake mixes. Place 1/2 cup dry mix into a sandwich bag. Place mix into a corner of the bag and tie it there with a twist tie. Continue making packets until all your dry mix is used.

*Flavor suggestions: *

Lemon cake mix- lemon pudding
Yellow cake mix- vanilla pudding
Devils food cake mix- chocolate pudding
Pineapple cake mix- coconut pudding
Butterscotch cake mix- butterscotch pudding

Select a large coffee cup. Check it to be sure it holds 1 1/2 cups of water. That way you will be sure you have bought the size the recipe calls for. It can't have any metallic paint on it because it will be used in the microwave. Places like Wal-Mart and craft stores sell plain cups.


*Glaze mix*

1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 1/2 tsp dry flavoring (such as powdered lemonade mix, powdered orange breakfast drink mix, cocoa powder)
Vanilla powder sold by coffee flavorings (or use French Vanilla CoffeeMate)

Select the flavoring appropriate to the cake you are making; 
Example: 
For the pineapple coconut cake include flaked coconut in a separate bag with instructions to sprinkle it over the frosted cake. Place the glaze mix ingredients into a sandwich bag and tie into corner of bag. Label this bag "glaze mix" and attach it to the other bag with a twist tie. Place one baggie cake mix and one baggie glaze mix in each coffee cup. Now attach the following baking instructions to each coffee cup.

Recipe to attach:

Bake a cake in a coffee mug!

Generously spray inside of coffee cup with cooking spray. Empty the contents of large packet into cup. Add 1 egg white, 1 Tbsp oil, 1 Tbsp water to dry mix. Mix for 15 seconds, carefully mixing in all the dry mix. Microwave on full power 2 minutes. (you may not get satisfactory results in a low wattage small microwave). While cake is cooking, place ingredients from "Glaze Mix" into a very small container and add 1 1/2 tsp water. Mix well. When the cake is done, pour glaze over cake in cup.
Enjoy while warm. (Makes 8)


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Cake in a Jar

You can use any cake or quick-bread recipe for this.

Ingredients:
Your favorite cake or quick bread mix
8 straight-sided wide-mouth canning jars
8 rings and lids for jars

In pint size, straight-sided wide-mouth jars, put 1 cup of batter in each greased jar. 
Make sure to keep the rims of the jars clean. 
Put in preheated oven 350Â°
Place jars on a cookie sheet to keep from tipping over while baking. 
Bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into cake comes out clean. 
While they are baking, have your jar lids boiling in a pan of water. 
When the cake is done, take one jar out at a time (caution!! use HEAVY oven mitts!!) and add the hot lid and screw on your jar ring, and let set and cool. It will seal as it cools. Place the jars on the counter and listen for them to "ping" as they seal. If you miss the "ping", wait until they are completely cool and press on the top of the lid. If it doesn't move at all, it's sealed. 

After it cools it will pull away from the jar and when you are ready to eat, open and pop out the cake and enjoy!! Unsealed jars should be stored in the refrigerator and eaten within 2 weeks. Sealed jars may be stored with other canned food or placed in a freezer. 

The cake is safe to eat as long as the jar remains vacuum-sealed and free from mold.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CALICO BEAN SOUP MIX*

1/3 cup yellow split peas
1/3 cup green split peas
1/3 cup dried lima beans
1/3 cup dried pinto beans
1/3 cup dry kidney beans
1/3 cup dried great Northern beans
1/4 cup dried minced onion
2 teaspoons chicken bouillon granules
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

Other Soup Ingredients

8 cups water
2 carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
2 pounds smoked ham hocks


To make Bean Soup Mix: 
Combine yellow split peas, green split peas, limas, pinto beans, kidney beans, great Northern beans, onion, bouillon granules, cumin and garlic powder. Store in an airtight container until ready to use.

To make soup: 
Bring Bean Soup Mix and water to a rolling boil in a large pot. Cover, remove from heat, and let sit 1 hour. Return pot to heat, stir in carrots and celery. Stir in ham hocks, bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 2 hours, until beans are tender, skimming fat as necessary. Remove ham hocks from soup. Remove meat from bone, chop and return to soup. Heat through and serve.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Candy Cookie Mix*

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1 tsp. powdered vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
2 cups flour

Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl. Whisk the ingredients together until they are evenly distributed, making sure all brown sugar lumps are crushed. Store in an airtight container.

Attach this to the Jar:

Candy Cookies

Makes 3 dozen cookies

1 cup unsalted butter or margarine, softened
1 large egg
1 package Candy Cookie Mix
1 cup candy bar chunks

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. In the large bowl of an electric mixer, beat the butter until it is smooth. Add the egg, and continue beating until the egg is combined. Add the Candy Cookie Mix and candy bar chunks and blend on low just until the cookie mix is incorporated. Form the cookies into 1 1/2-inch balls & place them 2 inches apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until golden on the edges.

Remove from oven, and cool on cookie sheet for 2 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Caramel Nut Cake in a Jar*

2 cups brown sugar
2/3 cup sugar
1 cup (2 sticks) butter
4 eggs
2/3 cup milk
1 Tbsp. vanilla
3 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
1 cup chopped nuts

In large bowl cream sugars and butter with electric mixer. Add eggs and mix well. Add milk and vanilla and mix well. Place dry ingredients and spices in a separate large bowl and blend with a whisk. Add creamed ingredients to dry ingredients and mix with whisk and spoon. Gently stir in nuts. Place 1 cup batter each into 6 well-greased 1-pint wide-mouth canning jars. Wipe batter from rim. Place jars on a baking sheet. Bake at 325 degrees for 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Wipe rims. Place hot sterilized seals and rings on hot jars. Keep in refrigerator for prolonged storage.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CARAMEL POPCORN KIT IN A JAR*

1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk 
1 1/3 cups un-popped Popcorn
1 cup Sugar
1 cup packed Brown Sugar

Set aside can of milk. Layer sugar and brown sugar in a one quart canning jar. Next, place popcorn into a small zip baggie. Seal baggie and place on top of sugar. Place lid on jar, then using clear packaging tape, attach the can of milk to the bottom of jar so they are firmly connected for storage purposes & store in a cool dry place until ready to use.

Attach the following instructions:

Caramel Popcorn

Remove popcorn from jar and using your preferred method, pop the corn until you have about 12 cups or 3 quarts of popped corn. Remove un-popped kernels from corn, and set aside. In a large saucepan, mix sugar from jar with 1/2 cup butter or margarine and the can of sweetened condensed milk. Stirring constantly, bring mixture to a boil. Boil for one minute and remove from heat. Working quickly, pour mixture over popped corn, coating as much as possible while pouring, then using a large wooden spoon, mix popped corn and caramel until all corn is well coated. Spread onto cookie sheets which have been prepared with non-stick cooking spray, or eat directly from bowl.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CARROT CAKE MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 cups sugar
3 cups flour
2 tsp. each vanilla powder and baking soda
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 tbs. cinnamon

To make one 13X9 inch cake: preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour pan. Combine mix with 1 1/2 cups oil, 3 eggs, 3 cups grated carrot, and one 8oz. can of crushed pineapple. Blend until smooth. Bake for 40 to 50 minutes. When cake is cooled, dust with confectionary sugar.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Carrot-Raisin Bread In A Jar
*
2- 2/3 cups White Sugar
2/3 cup Vegetable Shortening
4 Eggs
2/3 cup Water
2 cups shredded Carrots 3 1/2 cups all-purpose Flour
1/4 tsp. Cloves
1 tsp. Cinnamon
1 tsp. Baking Powder
2 tsp. Baking Soda
1 tsp. Salt
1 cup Raisins

You will need 6 wide-mouth pint-size canning jars, metal rings and lids. Don't use any other size jars. Sterilize jars, lids and rings according to manufacturer's directions. Grease inside, but not the rim of jars. Cream sugar and shortening, beat in eggs and water, add carrots. Sift together flour, cloves, cinnamon, baking powder, baking soda and salt; add to batter. Add raisins and mix. 

Pour one cup of batter into prepared jars. Do not use more than one cup or batter will overflow and jar will not seal. Place jars evenly spaced on a cookie sheet. Place in a pre-heated 325-degree oven for 45 minutes. While cakes are baking, bring a saucepan of water to a boil and carefully add jar lids.

Remove pan from heat and keep hot until ready to use. Remove jars from oven one at a time keeping remaining jars in oven. Make sure jar rims are clean. (If they're not, jars will not seal correctly) Place lids on jars and screw rings on tightly. Jars will seal as they cool. Cakes will slide right out when ready to serve.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CEASAR'S DRESSING MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients to make one 1/4 cup serving, and store them in an airtight, pint sized jar:

1 tsp. dried lemon peel
1/8tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. oregano
2 tbs. grated Parmesan cheese

Recipe to attach:

To make Caesarââs Dressing: Leave contents in the jar. Add to it 1/2 cup olive oil and 1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice. Shake the jar vigorously!!! Chill in the fridge and serve with a big tossed salad with large croutons.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CELEBRATION COOKIE MIX IN A JAR*

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
1 cup M&M's Chocolate Mini Baking Bits, divided
1/2 cup raisins
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1-1/4 cup uncooked quick oats

In medium bowl combine flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. In 1-quart clear glass jar with tight-fitting re-sealable lid, layer flour mixture, walnuts, 1/2 cup M&M's Chocolate Mini Baking Bits, raisins, brown sugar, remaining 1/2 cup M&M's Chocolate Mini Baking Bits, and oats. Seal jar; wrap decoratively.

Give with the following instructions:

CELEBRATION COOKIE MIX IN A JAR

Preheat oven to 350&#778;. Lightly grease cookie sheets; set aside. In large bowl mix together: 

3/4 cup butter
1 large egg
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 

beat until well blended. Stir in contents of jar until well blended. Roll into 1-inch balls and place about 2 inches apart on prepared cookie sheets. Bake 12 to 15 minutes. Cool 2 minutes on cookie sheets; cool completely on wire racks. Store in tightly covered container. Makes 4 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cherry-Berry Bread Mix*

2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup Quaker oats (quick or old fashioned, uncooked)
3/4 cup dried cherries

Recipe to attach:

3/4 cup honey
3/4 cup milk
12 tablespoons (1-1/2 sticks) butter or margarine, melted and cooled
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
3/4 cup dried cranberries

To make mix: In large bowl, combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon and salt; mix well. Add oats, cherries and cranberries; mix well. Transfer to resealable plastic bag, a decorative jar with lid or other airtight container. Store in cool dry place. (Or, add to jar in layers)

To prepare breads: 1. Heat oven to 350&#778;?F. Lightly spray four 6 x 3-3/4-inch disposable aluminum foil mini loaf pans with no-stick cooking spray. Place bread mix in large bowl. In small bowl, combine honey, milk, butter and eggs with wire whisk or fork; mix well. Add to dry ingredients all at once; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened. (Do not over mix.) Pour into pans, dividing evenly. Bake 22 to 28 minutes or until tops of breads feel firm when touched and wooden pick inserted near center has a few moist crumbs clinging to it. (Do not over bake.) Cool breads in pans on wire rack. Wrap tightly in aluminum foil. Store at room temperature up to 2 days. For longer storage, label and freeze. Serves 4 mini loaves


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHEWY BUTTERSCOTCH NUT BARS IN A JAR*

1/2 cup butterscotch chips
1/2 cup pecan pieces, toasted and cooled*
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed**
1 cup buttermilk biscuit baking mix
1/2 cup dark brown sugar, packed**
1 cup buttermilk biscuit baking mix

In 1-quart wide-mouth glass jar, gently layer and pack ingredients in the order listed, beginning with butterscotch chips. If there is any space left after adding the last ingredient, add more butterscotch chips or pecans to fill the jar. Place lid on top. Cut an 8-inch circle of fabric to cover lid; secure in place with a ribbon or raffia. Decorate as desired.

Make gift card to attach as follows:

Chewy Butterscotch Nut Bars

Preheat oven to 350Âº. Empty contents of jar into medium bowl. Stir in:

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, melted
1 large egg
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Press into an 8-inch square baking pan coated with cooking spray. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until bars are light golden brown and center is almost set. Makes 16 bars.

*To toast pecans, place in a microwave-safe dish and microwave on HIGH for 4 to 5 minutes, stirring every minute.

**After measuring the brown sugar, crumble it between your fingers for uniform texture. Be sure to pack the brown sugar firmly in the jar to prevent the baking mix from sifting down through it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chewy Coconut-Almond Cookies In a Jar*

1 cup shredded coconut
1/2 cup sliced almonds, toasted and cooled completely
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 cup buttermilk biscuit and baking mix
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1 cup buttermilk biscuit and baking mix

NOTE: To toast almonds, place them on a microwave-safe plate and microwave on high for 1 to 4 minutes, stirring every minute. Timing is determined by wattage of your microwave.

In 1-quart wide-mouth glass jar, gently layer and pack ingredients in the order listed (yes, there are two layers of biscuit and baking mix). If there is any space left after adding the last ingredient, add more baking chips or nuts to fill the jar. Place lid on top.

Place on gift card attached to jar:

Chewy Coconut-Almond Cookies In a Jar

Empty contents of jar into medium bowl. Stir in:

1 stick butter or margarine, melted 
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

until well combined. Shape into 1-inch balls. Place on baking sheets coated with cooking spray. Bake at 375Âº for 10 to 12 minutes or until cookies are light golden brown. Makes 2 1/2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHEWY BUTTERSCOTCH NUT BARS IN A JAR*

1/2 cup butterscotch chips
1/2 cup pecan pieces, toasted and cooled*
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed**
1 cup buttermilk biscuit baking mix
1/2 cup dark brown sugar, packed**
1 cup buttermilk biscuit baking mix

In 1-quart wide-mouth glass jar, gently layer and pack ingredients in the order listed, beginning with butterscotch chips. If there is any space left after adding the last ingredient, add more butterscotch chips or pecans to fill the jar. Place lid on top. Cut an 8-inch circle of fabric to cover lid; secure in place with a ribbon or raffia. Decorate as desired.

Make gift card to attach as follows:

Chewy Butterscotch Nut Bars

Preheat oven to 350Âº. Empty contents of jar into medium bowl. Stir in:

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, melted
1 large egg
1 tsp. vanilla extract

Press into an 8-inch square baking pan coated with cooking spray. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until bars are light golden brown and center is almost set. Makes 16 bars.

*To toast pecans, place in a microwave-safe dish and microwave on HIGH for 4 to 5 minutes, stirring every minute.

**After measuring the brown sugar, crumble it between your fingers for uniform texture. Be sure to pack the brown sugar firmly in the jar to prevent the baking mix from sifting down through it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 cup fine dry egg noodles
1 1/2 Tbsp. chicken flavored bullion granules
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. thyme
1/8 tsp. each celery seed and garlic powder
1 bay leaf

Recipe to attach:

To prepare, add entire contents of jar and 8 cups water to a large pot. Slice in 2 carrots, 1 stalk of celery, and 1/4 cup minced onion. Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. Allow this to simmer for 15 minutes. Remove the bay leaf. Add in 3 cups of cooked diced chicken, or even left over turkey, and heat an additional 5 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chicken Soup with Bow Noodles*

3 1/2 cup Bow Noodles
1/4 cup dried & chopped Mushrooms (optional)
2 Tbsp. Dried Minced Onion
3 Tbsp. instant Chicken Bouillon granules
1 Tbsp. Parsley flakes
1 teaspoon Thyme
6 -7 whole cloves

You can do this two ways. You can layer the bow noodles with the spices in between ( except for whole cloves) . Or you can put the noodles in the jar with the spices tied up in a baggie.

Recipe to attach:

Chicken Soup with Bow Noodles Bring 8 cups water to boil in a large pot. 
Add contents of jars EXCEPT whole cloves. 
Push whole cloves into a small onion and drop into soup. 
Simmer until noodles are done approx 8- 12 minutes. 
The cloves gives this soup a WONDERFUL flavor!!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chili*

3 cups dried beans (pink, red, or kidney -- sorted). Put into a jar or large bag.

3 Tbsp. mild chili powder
2 Tbsp. dehydrated onions
1 Tbsp. granulated garlic
1 tsp. oregano
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional)

Combine spices and put into a small bag. Include in your gift basket:
1 8oz. can tomato sauce
2 14oz. cans diced tomatoes in juice

Recipe to attach:

Wash beans. Put into pot with spices. Cook until done, about 1 to 1 Â½ hours. Meanwhile, brown 1 lb. ground beef (if desired), and drain. Add meat to the beans with the tomatoes and sauce. Simmer to blend flavors.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chocolate Applesauce Cake*

1 cup soft butter or margarine
3 cups sugar
4 Eggs, whipped
1 Tbsp. Vanilla
1 tsp. Almond extract
2 cups Applesauce, at room temperature
3 cups whole wheat flour
3/4 cup Cocoa powder
1 tsp. Baking soda
1/2 tsp. Baking powder
1/8 tsp. Salt

Preheat oven at 325Â°. Place a baking sheet onto middle rack and remove top rack from oven. Before starting batter, wash 8 (1 pint) wide mouth canning jars with lids in hot soapy water and let drain, dry, and cool to room temperature. Generously prepare jars with margarine. In a mixing bowl, combine margarine, sugar, eggs, vanilla, almond extract, and applesauce. In another mixing bowl, combine flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Mix wet ingredients with dry ingredients just until moistened. Spoon 1 level cupful of batter into each jar.

Carefully wipe rims clean, then place jars on baking sheet (or they'll tip over) in the center of oven. Bake 40 minutes. Keep lids in hot water until they're used. When cakes are done, remove jars which are HOT from oven one at a time. If rims need cleaning, use moistened paper towel.

Carefully put lids and rings in place, then screw tops on tightly shut. Place jars on a wire rack; they will seal as they cool.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE MIX*

Layer ingredients in order in a 1 quart mason jar. Press each layer lightly in place before adding next ingredient to the jar.

1 cup flour blended with 1/2 tsp. each baking powder and baking soda
1 1/4 cup rolled oats
1 crushed chocolate candy bar (5.5oz.)
1/2 cup sugar blended with 1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped nuts (Your favorites!)
1/2 cup chocolate chips

Recipe to attach:

Directions to make 3 dozen cookies: Set oven to 375Â° and grease a large cookie sheet. Spoon chocolate chips and chopped nuts into a small bowl and set it aside. Next, spoon sugar mixture into a bowl and cream it together with 1/2 cup soft butter. Add to this 1 beaten egg and 1/2 tsp. vanilla. Mix in the remaining ingredients and stir well. Lastly, add in the chocolate chips and the nuts. Roll the dough into walnut sized balls and place them onto the cookie sheet. Bake or 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHOCOLATE CHIP MUFFINS*

2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/8 tsp salt
2/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup chocolate chips

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

CHOCOLATE CHIP MUFFINS
Preheat the oven to 350Â°. Empty Chocolate Chip Muffin mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

1 egg slightly beaten
3/4 cup buttermilk
3/4 cup applesauce
1 1/2 Tbsp. vegetable oil
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into greased muffin tins, filling 2/3 to 3/4 full. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve warm or cool completely on a wire rack.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHOCOLATE CHIP PIE MIX*

Combine in airtight plastic bag:

1 cup of sugar 
1/2 cup of all purpose flour 

In an airtight container mix: 

1 cup semi sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup coconut 
1/2 cup pecans 

Recipe to attach to jar:

Combine

1/4 cup melted butter
the dry ingredients
2 large eggs

Stir until dry ingredients are moist. Stir in chocolate chip packet. 
Spoon into 9" unbaked pie shell and bake at 350Â° for 35 - 40 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHOCOLATE COVERED RAISIN COOKIE MIX*

3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup chocolate covered raisins
1/2 cup milk chocolate chips
1-3/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking powder and 1 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. 
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 egg slightly beaten and 1 tsp. vanilla; mix until completely blended. Roll heaping tablespoonfuls into balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375Âº for 13 - 15 minutes until tops are very lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on cookie sheet; remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2-1/2 dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chocolate Cranberry Cookies*

Layer the following ingredients in order in a wide mouth quart size canning jar:

3/4 cup sugar
1/3 cup cocoa powder (clean inside of jar with tissue after this layer)
1/2 cup brown sugar (pack firmly)
1 1/2 cup dried cranberries
1 cup chocolate chips or shaved summer coatings
1 3/4 cup flour + 1 tsp. baking powder + 1/2 tsp baking soda (mixed)

Press firmly between each layer. 
Place lid and ring onto jar.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. Add: 

1 1/2 stick butter or margarine
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Shape into balls and place 2" apart on sprayed baking sheets. 
Bake at 375Â° for 13-15 minutes. Makes 2 1/2 dozen cookies


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CHOCOLATE PUDDING MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight container:

2 1/2 cups instant dry milk powder
5 cups sugar
3 cups cornstarch
2 1/2 cups unsweetened cocoa
1 tsp. salt

Recipe to attach to jar:

Directions for making 4 servings of Chocolate Pudding: Into a medium saucepan place

2/3 cup Mix
2 cups milk
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 Tbsp. butter

Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until it boils. Cook for 1 minute longer. Chill in fridge until set. Serve with whipped cream.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chocolate Scotchie Haystacks*

2 6 oz pkg. butterscotch chips
12 oz pkg. chocolate chips
1-1/2 c chopped walnuts
1 can chow mien noodles

Recipe to attach to jar:

Melt Chips and stir in noodles and nuts. Drop by spoonfuls onto waxed paper. Refrigerate to firm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Chunky Chocolate Cookie Mix in a Jar*

3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 cup jumbo chocolate chips
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Mix together the flour, baking soda and baking powder and salt. Set aside. Layer ingredients in order in a 1 quart wide mouth canning jar. Make sure you pack all down firmly before adding the flour mixture - it will be a tight fit.

Instructions to attach to jar:

Chunky Chocolate Cookies

Empty jar of cookie mix into a large mixing bowl. Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix. 

Add: 

3/4 cup butter or margarine, softened
1 egg, slightly beaten 
1 tsp vanilla

Mix until completely blended. The dough is sticky. you will need to finish mixing with your hands. Shape into walnut size balls and place 2 inches apart on parchment lined baking sheets. Bake at 350&#778; for 11 to 13 minutes. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to racks to finish cooling. Makes 3 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Christmas Bears Snack Mix*

2 cups Bear-shaped chocolate graham snacks
2 cups Mini Oreos with red frosting
4 cups Popped popcorn
2 cups Red, white & green candy coated chocolates
1 cup Red & green gummi bears

Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Store in plastic bags or covered container. NOTE: Can change this by changing the chocolate graham bears and mini Oreos for any small cookies or snacks desired.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Christmas Soup Mix*

1/2 cup split peas
1/3 cup beef bouillon granules 
1/4 cup pearl barley
1/2 cup lentils
1/4 cup dried minced onion
2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
1 cup raw long-grain white rice

In a 1 Â½ pint jar, layer the ingredients in the order listed. Seal the jar tightly.

Recipe to attach to jar:

To make soup: In a large soup pot, brown 1 pound of ground beef or 1 pound cubed chicken breast; drain. Add 3 quarts of water, a 28-ounce can of diced tomatoes with their liquid and the soup mix. Bring the mixture to a boil; reduce heat, cover, and simmer about 1 hour.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CINNAMON APPLE PANCAKES*

3 cups all-purpose flour
3 Tbsp. sugar
2 Tbsp. baking powder
1/2 cups dried apples
4 tsp. ground cinnamon
1-1/4 tsp. salt

Put everything into a 1 quart jar, layering nicely. Use the apples to fill in the gaps 
Variations: You could use dried peaches or blueberries

Attach this to the Jar:

CINNAMON APPLE PANCAKES

In medium bowl, combine 

3/4 cup milk
1 egg
2 T. cooking oil

Use a fork to blend in 1-1/3 cup pancake mix into the 3 additional ingredients. Cook on lightly greased griddle or skillet. Makes about 10 - 5" pancakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cinnamon-Oat Pancakes*

4 cups quick cooking oats
2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup non-fat dry milk
2 Tbsp. Cinnamon
5 tsp. salt
3 Tbsp. Baking Powder
1/2 tsp. cream of tartar

Recipe to attach to jar:

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl; stir well. Store in an airtight container in refrigerator. Give with the recipe for pancakes. Yields about 8 cups of mix, enough for 4 batches of pancakes. 

To make pancakes: 
In a mixing bowl, beat 2 eggs. Gradually beat in 1/3 cup vegetable oil. Alternately beat in 2 cups of pancake mix and 1 cup water. Heat a lightly greased skillet over medium high heat. Pour a heaping spoonful of batter onto hot skillet. Cook pancakes until bubbles appear on surface and begin to break (about 2 to 3 minutes). Turn and cook 2 to 3 minutes more or until golden brown. Yields 12, 5-inch pancakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CINNAMON CHOCOLATE SCONES*

3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
3 Tbsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
Small jar honey (recommended: lavender blossom)
Honey dipper
Medium jar 1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chunks
Small jar preserves

In a large mason jar, using parchment paper as a funnel, carefully pour in the dry ingredients in alternating layers. Line a basket with tea towels and place all items inside.

Attach to Jar:

Cinnamon-Chocolate Scones

Preheating the oven to 375 degrees. In a mixer fitted with a paddle attachment (or using a hand mixer), mix the dry ingredients (leave out the chocolate chunks). Add a stick of butter, cut it into pieces, and mix using a mixer until coarse and sandy. You should still be able to see small lumps of butter. Add 1 1/4 cup milk, and mix until almost combined.

Next, add the chocolate chunks and mix just to distribute them evenly through the dough. Do not over mix; there may still be some flour not mixed in. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead the dough 10 times to bring it together and smooth it out. Using a lightly floured rolling pin, roll out the dough 1-inch thick. Using a the biscuit cutter, cut out circles. Using a spatula, transfer to an ungreased sheet pan. Knead the scraps together just until combined, then roll out again and continue cutting out circles until all the dough used. Bake until light golden brown, about 15 minutes. When theyââre all done, serve with honey and jam.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CINNAMON-NUT COFFEE CAKE MIX*

Store mix in a cool, dry place or in the refrigerator up to 6 weeks. Include storage suggestions on the gift card. If this gift is not quite enough, present it with a holiday serving dish.

2 cups self-rising flour
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup uncooked quick-cooking oats
3 tablespoons buttermilk powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 cup butter-flavored shortening
1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 cup chopped pecans

Recipe to attach to jar:

COMBINE flour and next 5 ingredients in a large bowl. Cut in shortening with a pastry blender until mixture is crumbly. Spoon into a zip-top plastic bag; seal and label as cake mix. COMBINE cracker crumbs and next 3 ingredients in a zip-top plastic bag, shaking to mix; seal and label as topping mix.

PRESENT 1 package cake mix and 1 package topping mix with recipe for Cinnamon-Nut Coffee Cake. Makes 1 gift package.


*CINNAMON-NUT COFFEE CAKE*

1 package cake mix
2 large eggs
1 cup water
1 package topping mix

Recipe to attach to jar:

COMBINE first 3 ingredients, stirring just until moistened. POUR mixture into a lightly greased 9-inch square pan. Sprinkle evenly with topping mix. BAKE at 350&#778; for 30 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Makes 12 servings.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cinnamon-Oat Pancakes*

4 cups quick cooking oats
2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup non-fat dry milk 
2 tablespoons Cinnamon
5 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar

Recipe to attach to jar:

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl; stir well. Store in an airtight container in refrigerator. Give with the recipe for pancakes. Yields about 8 cups of mix, enough for 4 batches of pancakes. 

To make pancakes: 
In a mixing bowl, beat 2 eggs. 
Gradually beat in 1/3 cup vegetable oil. 
Alternately beat in 2 cups of pancake mix and 1 cup water. 
Heat a lightly greased skillet over medium high heat. 
Pour a heaping spoonful of batter onto hot skillet. 
Cook pancakes until bubbles appear on surface and begin to break (about 2 to 3 minutes). 
Turn and cook 2 to 3 minutes more or until golden brown. 
Yields 12, 5-inch pancakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CINNAMON PANCAKES*

3 cups all-purpose flour
3 Tbsp. sugar
2 Tbsp. baking powder
4-1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1-1/4 tsp. salt

In a 1 quart jar, combine all ingredients; seal jar, adding dried fruits (apples are especially good!) if necessary to fill small gaps.

Recipe to attach to jar:

DIRECTIONS:
In medium bowl, combine 

3/4 cup milk
1 egg
2 Tbsp. salad oil 

With a fork, blend in 1-1/3 cup pancake mix until moistened but still lumpy. Cook on lightly greased griddle or skillet. 
Makes about 10 - 5" pancakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cinnfully Orange CafÃ©*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in an air tight container.

1/3 cup instant coffee granules
1 1/2 tsp. grated orange peel
1/2 tsp. each vanilla powder, and cinnamon

Recipe to attach to jar:

Mix 1 Tbsp. into 6 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cinn-mocha-sation*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. 
Store in an air tight container.

1 cup powdered nondairy creamer
3/4 cup sugar
2/3 cup powdered dry milk
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
1/3 cup instant coffee granules
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. each salt, and nutmeg

Recipe to attach to jar:

Mix 1/4 cup into 3/4 cup boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*COLONIAL CORN BREAD MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 cups of Bisquick (or use the homemade mix below)
1/2 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup sugar
1 Tbsp. baking powder

Recipe to attach to jar:

To make cornbread for 4-6 people: Preheat oven to 350Â°. 

Add entire contents of jar to 

2 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 cup melted butter

Stir ingredients just until blended. 
Place this in a greased, 8 inch square baking pan, and bake for 30 minutes.


To make your own bisquick mix:

1/2 cup baking powder
1/4 cup sugar
9 cups flour
1 1/4 cup canola oil


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cornflake Cookies*

1 1/4 cups white sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups coconut
1 1/2 cups corn flake cereal

Place sugar and salt in a clean mason jar. Pack down tight so everything will fit in the jar. (Use a spoon or a mallet.) Add other ingredients, one item at a time, packing each layer down (put cornflakes in last and don't crunch them down!). Put the lid on the jar and tie a ribbon around the lid. You can add a personalized label, if you wish. As an added touch, tie a wooden spoon to the lid with a piece of ribbon.

Instructions the jar:

Whip 3 egg whites until stiff. Add 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract. Stir in the ingredients from this jar until well combined. Drop teaspoons of dough on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 15 minutes at 325Â°


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Country Oatmeal Cookies*

3/4 cup white sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup rolled oats
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped walnuts (optional)

Using a 1 quart or 1 liter jar, layer in the ingredients in the order given. 
Pack down the jar after each addition.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Country Oatmeal Cookies

Preheat oven to 350Â° 
In a medium bowl, cream together: 

3/4 cup of softened butter
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Add the entire contents of the jar, and mix by hand until combined. Drop dough by heaping spoonfuls onto an unprepared cookie sheet. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes in the preheated oven. Makes 2 dozen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Country Soup in a Jar*

1/2 cup barley
1/2 cup dried split peas
1/2 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup dry lentils
2 tablespoons dried minced onion
2 tablespoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
2 tablespoons beef bouillon granules
1/2 cup uncooked alphabet pasta
1 cup uncooked twist macaroni

In a wide mouth 1 quart jar, layer the barley, peas, rice and lentils. Then layer around the edges the onion, parsley, salt, lemon pepper, bouillon and the alphabet pasta. Fill the rest of the jar with the twist macaroni.


Recipe to attach to jar:

Add contents of jar to: 

3 quarts of water
2 stalks of chopped celery,
2 sliced carrots
1 cup of shredded cabbage (optional)
2 cups diced tomatoes

Over medium low heat, cover and simmer about 1 hour, or until vegetables are tender.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*COWBOY COOKIE MIX*

1 1/3 cups quick cooking oats
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt

Layer the ingredients in a 1quart jar in the order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding the next one.

Include a card with the following instructions:

Preheat oven to 350Â°. Grease cookie sheets. In a medium bowl, cream together: 

1/2 cup of butter or margarine
1 egg
1 teaspoon of vanilla

Stir in the entire contents of the jar. You may need to use your hands to finish mixing. Shape into walnut sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on the prepared cookie sheets. Bake for 11 to 13 minute


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cranberry & Pistachio Biscotti *

Layer dry ingredients in a one quart jar along with a gift tag with baking directions.

3/4 cup dried cranberries or cherries
3/4 cup shelled green pistachios
2 cups all purpose unbleached flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
2 teaspoon baking powder
2/3 cup sugar

Use a clean 1 quart jar. Layer ingredients in order. Tap gently on the counter top to settle each layer before adding the next. Add additional dried fruits or pistachios to fill any gaps.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Cranberry & Pistachio Biscotti

Beat 1/3 cup butter on medium speed for 30 seconds. Add 2 eggs and beat on medium until well combined. Using a wooden spoon, stir in contents of jar just until combined. Divide into 2 loaves on cookie sheet, chilling if necessary to make dough easier to handle. Each loaf should be about 9 inches long and 2 inches wide. 

Bake at 375&#778; for 25-30 min or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool on sheet for 1 hour. Cut each loaf diagonally into 1/2 inch thick slices using a serrated (bread) knife. 

Place slices on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 325&#778; for 8 minutes, then turn over and bake for 8-10 minutes more or until dry and crisp. Transfer to wire rack to cool. Makes 32 cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CRANBERRY BREAD*

1/2 cup dried orange slices finely chopped
1/2 cup dried cranberries finely chopped
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup bisquick (or homemade bisquick mix at the bottom of post #76)
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Cranberry Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350Â°. In a large bowl, place the Cranberry Bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet 1 1/4 cup milk, 1 tsp. vanilla, 2 egg slightly beaten, 1/2 cup softened butter or margarine into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased with waxed paper in the bottom. Bake for 1 hr or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cranberry Drops*

1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shortening
1/3 cup brown sugar, packed
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1 cup dried cranberries, snipped 
3/4 cup walnuts; chopped

STIR together flour, baking powder, nutmeg, and salt in a medium mixing bowl. Cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

LAYER in a 1-quart glass jar or canister the following ingredients: brown sugar, granulated sugar, cranberries, flour mixture and walnuts. Tap jar gently on the counter to settle each layer before adding the next. Cover jar and attach baking directions.

Recipe to attach to jar:

*Use within 1 month.* Heat oven to 375Â° 
Empty the contents of the jar into a large mixing bowl, and stir together. Combine 1 slightly beaten egg and 2 tablespoons orange juice in a small bowl; add to jar contents. Stir till combined.

DROP dough by rounded teaspoons 2 inches apart onto an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake about 10 minutes or till just lightly browned. Transfer to wire racks and cool. Makes about 30.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cranberry Hoots*

1/2 cup plus 2 tbsp. flour
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup flour mixed with 1/2 tsp. baking soda and 1/2 tsp. salt
1/3 cup plus 1 Tbsp. packed brown sugar
1/3 cup white sugar
1/2 cup dried cranberries
1 /2 cup pecans

Layer the ingredients in a quart jar in order as listed.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Cranberry Hoots

In a medium bowl, cream together: 

1/2 cup softened butter or margarine
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla

Add the entire jar of ingredients and mix together by hand until well blended. Drop by heaping spoonfuls onto greased baking sheet. Bake at 350Â° for 8-10 min.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CRANBERRY ORANGE SPICED CIDER MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1/2 cup dried cranberries
12 cinnamon sticks (approx. 1 inch long each)
1/2 tsp. whole cloves
2 tbs. whole allspice
1 tsp. dried grated orange peel

Recipe to attach to jar:

In a large saucepan, combine entire contents of cider mix with: 

2 quarts of apple cider
1 quart of water
1 sliced orange

Heat through, but do not allow to boil. 
Serve hot with additional orange slices for garnish, and cinnamon sticks to stir. 
Serves 12-14


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cranberry Streusel Muffins*

2 Tbsp. brown sugar, packed
1 Tbsp. Bisquick or homemade bisquick mix 
2 cups Bisquick
2 Tbsp. sugar

Mix 2 cups bisquick and the sugar put in jar. Mix brown sugar and 1 Tbsp. Bisquick, put in a baggie and then put in the jar. 

Recipe to attach to jar:

Preheat oven to 400Â°. 
Grease bottoms only of 12 muffins cups or line with paper baking cups. 

Beat together slightly in medium bowl: 

1/3 cup milk
1 egg
1/2 cup whole cranberry sauce

Stir in 2 cups Bisquick and the sugar just until moistened. 
Fill muffin cups about 1/2 full; sprinkle with brown sugar mixture. 
Bake 18 minutes or until golden brown; cool slightly before removing from pan.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Crazy Cake Mix in a Jar*

2 cups flour
2/3 cup Cocoa Powder
3/4 tsp. Salt
1 1/2 tsp. Baking Powder
1 1/3 cups Sugar

In a large bowl, combine flour, salt, cocoa powder & baking powder. Layer ingredients in jar in order given in a 1 quart canning jar. It is helpful to tap jar lightly on a padded surface (towel on counter) as you layer the ingredients to make all ingredients fit neatly. Use scissors to cut a 9 inch-diameter circle from fabric of your choice. Center fabric circle over lid and secure with a rubber band. Tie on a raffia or ribbon bow to cover the rubber band.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Crazy Cake

3/4 cup Vegetable Oil
2 tsp. Vinegar
1 tsp. Vanilla
2 cups Water

Stir cake ingredients together using a wire whisk or fork, making certain that all ingredients are completely mixed together. Bake at 350Â° for 35 minutes. Frost as desired or serve sprinkled with powdered sugar, with fresh fruit on the side


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cream of Mushroom Soup Mix*

1 cup dried mushrooms
1/2 tsp. dried onion
1/2 tsp. dried lemon rind, grated
3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 cup dried milk powder

Combine all ingredients and store in a tightly covered container.

Recipe to attach to jar:

TO USE: 
stir into 1 1/2 quarts boiling water. Cook, stirring constantly until smooth and thickened. Cover and cook over very low heat 20 to 30 minutes. Serves 4.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Cream of Tomato Soup Mix*

3 cup dried tomato slices
1/2 cup dried milk powder
1 T sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon

Powder tomato slices in a blender or with a pestle. Add remaining ingredients. Store in a plastic bag, glass jar, or any tightly sealed container.

Recipe to attach to jar:

TO USE: add to 1 1/2 quarts boiling water and simmer 10 minutes. Add 1 teaspoon butter or margarine after cooking. Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CREAMY BACON DIP MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 Tbsp. imitation bacon bits
1 tsp. beef bullion granules
1 Tbsp. onion powder
1/8 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. parsley

Recipe to attach to jar:

Directions for making 1 cup dip: 
Add 1 cup of sour cream and stir well.
Allow to chill for 1 hour before serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*CRUNCHY TOFFEE COOKIES IN A JAR*

2/3 cup toffee chips
1/2 cup chopped pecans, toasted and cooled completely
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 cup buttermilk biscuit and baking mix
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1 cup buttermilk biscuit and baking mix

NOTE: To toast almonds, place them on a microwave-safe plate and microwave on high for 1 to 4 minutes, stirring every minute. Timing is determined by wattage of your microwave.

In 1-quart wide-mouth glass jar, gently layer and pack ingredients in the order listed (yes, there are two layers of biscuit and baking mix). If there is any space left after adding the last ingredient, add more baking chips or nuts to fill the jar. Place lid on top.

Instructions to place on gift card attached to jar:

Empty contents of jar into medium bowl. Stir in 1 stick butter or margarine, melted, 1 large egg and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract until well combined. Shape into 1-inch balls. Place on baking sheets coated with cooking spray. Bake at 375Âº for 10 to 12 minutes or until cookies are light golden brown. 

Makes 2 Â½ dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Curried Rice Mix*

This curried rice mix is an interesting complement for plain chicken or pork.

1 cup long-grain rice
1 chicken bouillon cube, crumbled
2 Tbsp. dried minced onion
1/4 cup raisins
1/2 tsp. curry powder

Layer the ingredients in the order given in a 1 & 1/2-cup jar.

Attach this to the Jar:

Curried Rice

2 1/2 cups water
1 package Curried Rice Mix

In a medium saucepan bring the water to a boil. Add the rice mix. Cover and reduce the heat to a simmer for 20 minutes. Serves 6


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Diabetic Brownies in a Jar*

2 cups graham cracker crumbs (approx.24 crackers)
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
3oz semi-sweet chocolate
1 1/2 teaspoon sweet n low (6 packets)
1/4 teaspoon salt

Add the above ingredients to your jar.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Mix ingredients with 1 cup skim milk, blend well. Bake in greased 8x8x2 pan for 30 minutes. Cut in 2 inch squares while warm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Diabetic Chocolate Chip Cookies*

1 cup + 2 tablespoons flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/4 cup nuts
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda

Combine these ingredients in jar.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Preheat oven to 425Â°. Combine ingredients in jar with:

1/4 cup margarine, softened
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
4 teaspoons liquid sweetener
1 egg

Blend at low speed until well combined. 
Dough will be soft. 
Drop on ungreased cookie sheet. 
Bake for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Dill-Lemon Rice Mix*

4 cup Long Grain Rice, Uncooked
5 tsp. Dried Grated Lemon Peel
4 tsp. Dill Weed or Dill Seed
2 tsp. Salt
8 tsp. Instant Chicken Bouillon

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and blend well. Put about 1 Â½ cups of mix into 3 1-pint airtight containers and label as Dill-Lemon Rice Mix. Store in a cool, dry place and use within 6 to 8 months. Makes about 4 1/2 cups of mix.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Dill-Lemon Rice:

Combine: 

1 1/2 cups of mix
2 cups cold water
1 Tbsp. butter or margarine 

in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat; cover and reduce heat. Cook for 15 to 25 minutes until liquid is absorbed. Makes 4 to 6 servings.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*DILLY OF A DIP*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar: 

1 tsp. dill
1 tsp. Accent
1 tsp. seasoned salt
1 tsp. onion flakes
1 tsp. parsley 

Directions for making 1 cup of dip: 
Add dip mix to 1 cup of sour cream and mix well. Allow to chill for 1 hour before serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Dog Biscuit Mix in a Jar*

1 quart wide-mouth canning jar
1 dog biscuit cookie cutter
16 inches of a pretty ribbon
1 large envelope. (Punch a hole in the upper left hand corner.)
1 cup all-purpose unbleached flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup instant nonfat dry milk powder
1 teaspoon brown sugar or white sugar 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
Pinch of salt

Directions:
1. Type baking instructions (see below) on a pretty piece of paper or card and tuck inside the envelope.

2. In a medium mixing bowl, combine: 1 cup all-purpose unbleached flour, 1 cup whole wheat flour, 1/2 cup yellow cornmeal, 1/2 cup instant nonfat dry milk powder, 1 teaspoon brown sugar or white sugar, 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, pinch of salt .

3. Using a funnel, pour dry ingredients into the jar. Close jar tightly.

4. Tie dog biscuit cookie cutter and instruction card around the top of the card with a pretty ribbon.

Instruction Card:

Make Your Own Dog Biscuits

1. Position a rack in the center of the oven. Preheat it to 250Â° F. 
Place Dog Biscuit Mix ingredients in a medium sized bowl. Add in: 

1 large egg
1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 to 1/2 cup (or more) hot chicken broth, beef broth or very hot water.

2. Make a dough that's very heavy, but not sticky. Add more flour or water, 1 teaspoon at a time if dough is too moist (use flour) or too dry (use hot water).

3. Turn out dough onto a floured pastry cloth and knead 8-10 times until elastic Let dough rest for 5 minutes. Roll out dough 1/2 of an inch thick and cut with a dog-bone shaped cutter. Place cookies close together as they will not spread.

4. Bake for 1 hour, rotate the baking trays in the oven (turn tray around 180Â°, and bake them another half hour. Cool the cookies in the pan for 1 minute, then transfer to a wire cake rack to cool completely.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Double Chocolate Sand Cookies*

1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup candy-coated chocolate pieces
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1-1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup crisp rice cereal
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

Directions: In a 1 quart or 1 liter jar, layer the ingredients in the
order given. Lightly pack down the jar after each addition.

Attach these instructions to the jar:

Double Chocolate Sand Cookies

Preheat oven to 350Â°. 
Grease a cookie sheet.
Empty the entire contents of the jar into a medium bowl. 

Add: 

1 large egg
1/4 cup of margarine melted

mix well. Form dough into 1 inch balls and bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven. Makes about 2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Double-Fudge Brownie Mix*

2 cups sugar
1 cup cocoa (not Dutch process)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup chocolate chips

Mix all the ingredients together and store in an airtight container.

Attach this to the Jar:

Double-Fudge Brownies

1 cup butter or margarine, softened
4 eggs
1 package Double-Fudge Brownie Mix

Preheat the oven to 325Â°. Grease a 12 by 9 inch pan. In the large bowl of an electric mixer, cream the butter. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add the Double-Fudge Brownie Mix & continue to beat the mixture until it is smooth. Spread the mixture into the greased pan, & bake for 40 to 50 minutes. Makes 24


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Dreamsicle Cookie Mix*

Layer in jar in given order:

1/2 cup Tang instant breakfast drink powder
3/4 cup white sugar
1 & 1/2 cups vanilla chips
1 & 3/4 cups flour mixed with 1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. baking powder

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Dreamsicle Cookie Mix

Empty cookie mix in a large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

Add: 
1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla.

Mix until completely blended. 
Roll into large walnut size balls, place on greased cookie sheet. 
Bake at 375Â° for 12-14 min


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*FIESTA DIP MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1/2 cup parsley
1/3 cup each onion flakes and chili powder
1/4 cup each chives, ground cumin, and salt

Makes 3 cups. Add 3 tbs. Fiesta Dip Mix to 1 cup each of mayonnaise and sour cream. Stir it up until well blended, and chill for 4 hours before use. Serve with tortilla chips or veggie sticks.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Bean Soup Mix*

1 pound dried black beans
1 pound dried red beans
1 pound dried kidney beans
1 pound dried navy beans
1 pound dried great northern beans
1 pound dried baby lima beans
1 pound dried large lima beans
1 pound dried pinto beans
1 pound dried green split peas
1 pound dried yellow split peas
1 pound dried black-eyed peas
1 pound dried red lentils
1 pound dried green lentils
1 pound dried brown lentils
1 pound dried cranberry beans

Combine beans in a very large bowl. Pour 2 cups into a large Mason-type jar.

Attach recipe card which says the following:

INGREDIENTS: 

2 cups 15 bean soup mix 
1 smoked Ham Hock
2 cans (14.5 oz) stewed tomatoes
1 medium onion
2 ribs celery--chopped
1 clove garlic--minced
1 bay leaf--minced
6 cups water
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin

INSTRUCTIONS: Cover bean mix with water and soak overnight. Drain beans and place in a stockpot. Add ham hock, tomatoes, onion, celery, garlic, bay leaf and 6 cups water. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat; reduce to medium-low, cover, and simmer 1 hour. Add remaining ingredients; continue to simmer 1 hour or until beans are tender. Serve warm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*French Baguette Mix*

4 cup Bread flour
1/2 cup Whole wheat flour
3 pkg Yeast
Pinch sugar
1 1/2 tsp. Salt

Combine well and store in an airtight container.

Attach card that reads:

French Baguettes 

1 pk Mix
1 1/2 c Warm water

Combine mix and water. Turn out onto lightly floured surface and knead 5-8 minutes. Let rise until doubled. Cut in half and form into 2 long narrow loaves. Place on cookie sheets lined with aluminum foil. Make several slashes lengthwise along the bread. Allow the bread to rise another hour. Bake at 350Â° for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*French Market Soup in a Jar*

1 pound dried navy beans
1 pound dried pinto beans
1 pound dried great Northern beans
1 pound split peas
1 pound yellow split peas
1 pound dried black-eyed peas
1 pound lentils
1 pound dried baby lima beans
1 pound dried lima beans
1 pound dried soybeans
1 pound pearl barley
1 pound dried red beans

In a very large container, combine navy beans, pinto beans, great Northern beans, split peas, yellow split peas, black-eyed peas, lentils, baby limas, limas, soybeans, barley and red beans; mix well. Divide evenly into 14 lidded jars.

Attach a card to each jar with the following recipe:

2 quarts water
1 ham hock
1 1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chilies
1 large onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced

TO PREPARE: 
Soak 2 cups French Market Bean Mix in water to cover, 8 hours or overnight. In a large soup pot, bring 2 quarts water and ham hock to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes. Remove ham hock. Stir in soaked beans, salt, pepper, diced tomatoes and green chilies, onion and garlic Bring to a boil again, skimming foam off the top. Reduce heat, cover and simmer about 1 hour, until beans are tender.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Friendship Soup Mix in a Jar*

1/2 cup dry split peas
1/3 cup beef bouillon granules
1/4 cup pearl barley
1/2 cup dry lentils
1/4 cup dried onion flakes
2 teaspoons Italian-style seasoning
1/2 cup uncooked long grain rice
1/2 cup uncooked alphabet pasta
2 bay leaves

In a 1 1/2 pint jar, layer the split peas, bouillon, barley, lentils, onion, Italian-style seasoning, rice, and bay leaves. Place the macaroni in a square of plastic wrap and put in the jar. Seal tightly.

Attach a label to the jar that says:

1 pound ground beef
3 quarts water
1 can (28 ounce) diced tomatoes-undrained
1 can (6 ounce) tomato paste
pepper and garlic to taste.


To Prepare Soup: 
Remove macaroni from top of jar and set aside. In a large pot over medium heat, brown beef with pepper and garlic; drain any excess fat. Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, water, and soup mix. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Add the reserved macaroni, cover and simmer 15-20 minutes more or until the macaroni, peas, lentils and barley are tender.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Apple Rice Mix*

4 Tbsp. Instant Chicken Bouillon
3 cup Long-grain White Rice - uncooked
1 Tbsp. Salt
1 cup Dried Apples; crushed
3 Tbsp. Dried onion; minced
1/3 cups Golden Raisins
1 1/2 Tbsp. Curry powder
1/3 cup Slivered Almonds; toasted

Combine all ingredients, mixing well. Store in airtight container. Yields
about 5 cups of rice mix.

*Attach recipe below, to jar:*

Apple Rice

In heavy 2 quart sauce pan, combine: 

1 cup of Fruited rice mix 
2 cups of water 
2 Tbsp. butter or margarine

Cover tightly. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low. Without lifting lid, simmer 30 minutes or until water is absorbed. Yield: about 3 1/2 cup of cooked rice.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Fudge Brownie Mix*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 cups sugar
1 cup flour
1 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 cup pecans
1 cup chocolate chips

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Makes about two dozen brownies: preheat oven to 325Â°. 
Combine brownie mix with: 

1 cup of softened butter 
4 whole eggs

Mix well. Spread into a greased pan, and bake for 40 to 50 minutes, or until toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Funnel Cake*

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Combine all ingredients, stirring well. Store in an airtight container.
Give mix with the recipe for Funnel Cakes.

Attach to Jar:

Funnel Cakes

Pour vegetable oil into a skillet to a depth of 1 inch. 
Heat oil to 360Â° over medium-high heat. 
In a small bowl, combine: 

1 egg 
3/4 cup of milk

Add 1 cup Funnel Cake Mix and beat with fork until smooth. Holding finger under funnel opening, pour about 1/4 cup of batter into funnel. Allow batter to pour from the funnel into hot oil, moving funnel in a circle to form a spiral shape. Fry 1 minute, turn cake, and continue frying until golden brown. Remove to paper towels to drain. Sprinkle with confectioners' sugar.
Yield: 6 funnel cakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ginger & Spice Muffin Mix*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 3/4 cup flour
2 Tbsp. sugar
3 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. ginger
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. salt

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Preheat oven to 400Â°
Grease a dozen size muffin tin. 
To make 1 dozen muffins combine in a large bowl:

contents of jar 
1/4 cup melted butter
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup of milk

Stir only until ingredients are combined. 
Fill each muffin cup 2/3 full, and bake for 15 minutes, or until tops are golden brown.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Gingerbread in a Jar*

2 cups brown sugar
2/3 cup sugar
2/3 cup shortening
4 eggs
1/2 cup molasses
3 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. baking soda 1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ginger
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. cloves

In large bowl cream sugars and shortening with electric mixer. Add eggs and mix well. Add molasses and mix well. Place dry ingredients and spices in a separate large bowl and blend with a whisk. Add creamed ingredients to dry ingredients and mix with whisk and spoon. Place 1 cup batter each in 6 well-greased 1-pint wide-mouth canning jars. Wipe batter from rim. Place jars on a baking sheet. Bake at 325Â° for 50 to 55 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Wipe rims. Place hot sterilized seals and rings on hot jars. Keep in refrigerator for prolonged storage.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Good Night CafÃ© *

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in an air tight container.

2/3 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1/3 cup instant coffee granules
1/3 cup sugar
1 tsp. ground cardamom
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. nutmeg

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Mix 1 Tbsp. into 8 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Gourmet Hot Chocolate Mix*

11 Cups powdered dry milk
1 cup powdered non-dairy creamer
2 1/2 cups confectionary sugar
1 pound container of instant chocolate drink mix

Simply mix all the ingredients together and store in an airtight container!

Attach recipe below, to jar:

For a great cup of gourmet hot chocolate, measure out 3 heaping tablespoons of mix into your favorite mug, and add 6-8oz. boiling water. This recipe makes about 250 servings, and can be cut in half, or doubled to suit your needs.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Gourmet Mug O' Chocolate Mix*

11 cups powdered dry milk
1 cup confectionary sugar
11 ounces powdered non-dairy creamer
2 pounds instant chocolate drink mix
4 heaping tablespoons unsweetened cocoa
1 small box of instant chocolate pudding mix

Mix and store in a n airtight container.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Use 3 heaping tablespoons per 6-8 ounces of boiling water. BEWARE: For chocoholics only!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*GRAND SLAM TRIPLE CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES*

1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup chocolate chips
1/2 cup white chocolate chips
1/3 cup brown sugar packed
3/8 cup white sugar
1/2 tsp. soda
1/4 tsp. salt
1/6 cup coca
1 1/4 cups all purpose flour

Place in this order in a 1 quart jar.

Attach this on a recipe card:

Grand Slam Triple Chocolate Chip Cookies

To make cookies, add:

1/2 tsp. vanilla
1 Tbsp. milk
1 egg
1 stick melted butter

Place 1 inch balls on cookie sheet and press a little flat. Cook at 350Â° for 8 minutes


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Hawaiian Cookie Mix*

1/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup packed flaked coconut
2/3 cup chopped macadamia nuts
2/3 cup chopped dates
2 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking soda and 1 tsp. baking powder

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add: 

1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla

mix until completely blended. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Press cookie down slightly with the heel of your hand. Bake at 350ÂºÂº for 11 to 13 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2-1/2 dozen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HEART SMART MUFFINS*

2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg
1/8 tsp. salt
2/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup raisins, currents or walnuts

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

HEART SMART MUFFINS

Preheat the oven to 350Â° 
Empty Heart Smart Muffin mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

1 egg slightly beaten
3/4 cup buttermilk
3/4 cup applesauce
1 1/2 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
1 tsp. vanilla 
1/2 cup blueberries or raspberries, fresh or frozen (optional)

Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into greased muffin tins, filling 2/3 to 3/4 full. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve warm or cool completely on a wire rack.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HERB RICE MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

3 lbs. long grain rice
2 cups celery flakes
2/3 cup onion flakes
1/2 parsley flakes
2 Tbsp. chives
1 Tbsp. tarragon
2 tsp. pepper
9 chicken flavored bullion cubes, crushed

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Directions for making 2 servings of rice: 
Heat in a saucepan over medium heat 2/3 cup of water and 1 Tbsp. butter. Add to this 1/4 cup of Herb Rice Mix once it comes to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer, cover the pot, and cook for 20 minutes. Allow to stand for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Holiday Bean Soup Mix*

1 lb. Dried Black Beans
1 lb. Dried Red Beans
1 lb. Dried Kidney Beans
1 lb. Dried Navy Beans
1 lb. Dried Great Northern Beans
1 lb. Dried Baby Lima Beans
1 lb. Dried Large Lima Beans
1 lb. Dried Pinto Beans
1 lb. Dried Green Split Peas
1 lb. Dried Yellow Split Peas
1 lb. Dried Black-Eye Peas
1 lb. Dried Green Lentils
1 lb. Dried Brown Lentils

Combine beans in a very large bowl. Pour two cups of bean mix into pretty jars ( 16-oz.) jars holds two cups of bean mix. Give with the following recipe for holiday bean soup. You could also layer the beans in the jar for prettier effect. Just put a little of each of the beans in until you fill it to the top.

Attach To Jar:

Holiday Bean Soup

Beans from Jar
1 Smoked Ham Hock
2 Cans ( 14.5 Oz each ) Stewed Tomatoes
1 Medium Onion Chopped
1 Clove Garlic Minced or 1/4 teas. Liquid Garlic Spice
1 Bay Leaf
6 Cups Water
1/4 Cup Fresh Parsley
1 Tbsp. Red Wine Vinegar
2 teas. Salt
1 teas. Chili Powder
1 teas. Cumin Seed

Cover beans with water and soak overnight. Drain beans and place in a stockpot. Add ham hock, tomatoes, onion, garlic, bay leaf and 6 cups of water, and remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, cover & simmer 1 hour or until beans are tender. Remove bay leaf before serving. Serve warm. Makes 11 cups of soup.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HOLIDAY MUFFINS*

2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup instant nonfat dry milk
2 Tbsp. baking powder
1 Tbsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

HOLIDAY MUFFINS

Preheat the oven to 400Â°. 
Empty Holiday Muffin mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

2 egg slightly beaten
1 1/3 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil. 

Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into greased muffin tins, filling 2/3 to 3/4 full. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden brown. Serve warm or cool completely on a wire rack.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HOT COCOA MIX*

3 cups powdered dry milk
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
3/4 cup sugar
1 dash of salt

Attach this recipe to jar:

Use 3 heaping tablespoons per mug of hot water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HOT SPICED WINE MIX*

3/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon lemon peel
1/2 teaspoon orange peel
1 teaspoon allspice
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

Combine all ingredients in a small bowl. 
Place in an airtight container and give with the recipe for Mulled Wine. 
Yields about 3/4 cup of mix.

Attach to jar:

To make Mulled Wine: 
Combine 1/4 cup mix with 1 cup red wine and 1/4 cup water. Bring to a boil over medium heat; reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes. Yields 1 serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HOT WHITE CHOCOLATE*

3 cups powdered dry milk
2 tsp. vanilla powder (This is a product used in place of vanilla extract. It is available in most gourmet food store, or bakers' supply shops).
2 tsp. grated orange zest
2 cups of white chocolate chips

Whir all ingredients in blender only until finely ground. 
Do it in two batches, and don't over grind or it will clump up in the blender.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Use 3 heaping tablespoons per mug of hot water. 
This is particularly satisfying with a cinnamon stick as a stirrer.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*HUSH PUPPY MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 1/2 cups cornmeal
3/4 cup flour
3 tbs. onion flakes
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. Salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. pepper

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Directions for making Hush Puppies: 
Place a deep skillet on the stove top and heat 1 1/2" of oil to 350Â°. 
Next, Add to the mix 

1 1/2 cups buttermilk 
1 beaten egg

Drop this batter by spoonfuls into the hot oil, and fry them up to golden brown.
A traditional dish to serve with fish.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Instant Cocoa Mix for Diabetics*

2 cups nonfat dry milk powder
1/2 cup lower-fat powdered nondairy creamer
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
10 packets Equal sweetener or 1 tablespoon equal for recipes
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

This makes 2 & 2/3 cups of mix. Yield 8 six- ounce servings.
Mix ingredients together and add to jar.

Recipe to attach:

For each serving in a heat-proof mug add 3/4 cup of boiling water to 1/3 cup cocoa mix; stir to dissolve.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Italian Meatball Mix*

2 1/2 cups dry bread crumbs
2/3 cup dried minced onion
2/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 cup dried parsley flakes
1 Tbsp. garlic powder
1 Tbsp. garlic salt

Attach recipe below, to jar:

In a bowl, combine the first six ingredients; mix well. 
Store in the refrigerator for up to 2 months.

In a bowl, combine: 
1 egg 
1 cup of meatball mix
1 lb. Ground beef

Add beef and mix well. Shape into 1 1/2 inch balls. 
In a skillet, brown meatballs; drain. 
Transfer to a 13"x9"x2" baking dish. 
Bake at 400Â°for 20-25 minutes or until meat is no longer pink. 
Yields 16 meatballs per batch, makes 4 batches


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Italian Pasta Fagiola Soup Mix*

If youâd like you can rinse all the dried beans first, and look for any shriveled ones. Dry on paper towels overnight and combine with the spices listed below. You can package the pasta separately, in a ziploc or cloth bag, and add to the jar.

3/4 cups dried great northern beans
3/4 cups pinto beans
3/4 cups red beans
1/4 cup dried chopped onion
2 teaspoons dried minced garlic
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 bay leaf 
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried celery flakes
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 1/4 cup small pasta, (shells, bowties or ditalini)

Iâd put the bay leaf on top, looks pretty neat when you open it and get a surprise, or just place it down the side of the jar, and pour in the other ingredients.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

2 Tbsp. olive oil
1 carrot, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
1/2 lb. ham chopped
2 - 28 oz. cans Italian plum tomatoes, chopped
4 cups chicken stock or water

In a large pot, sautÃ©Ã© carrot, celery, and ham in olive oil. Add tomatoes, chicken stock or water and bean mix. Bring to a boil. Cover partially, reduce heat and simmer 2-3 hours till beans are tender. Pasta may be added now. Cook about 5-7 minutes or until pasta is al dente. You may even want to cook pasta separate, place in the bottom of your bowl and then spoon hot soup over the pasta. Garnish with shredded Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Jambalaya Mix*

1 cup raw long-grain rice
1 tablespoon instant minced onion
1 tablespoon green bell pepper flakes
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 bay leaf
2 teaspoons beef bouillon granules
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper

Place mix in a decorative Jar or pour in a zip bag. Cut an 18x18 square of satin and one of lace. Place lace on flat surface and top with the satin. Lay the bag of mix inside and gather up all side and tie with ribbon and gift tag with the following recipe. Makes 1 1/2 Cups of Mix.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Jambalaya 

1 1/2 cups Jambalaya Mix
3 cups water
8 oz can tomato sauce
1/2 cup cooked ham or smoked sausage
1/2 cup cooked shrimp

Combine first three ingredients and bring to a boil (in a 6 quart pot) .
Reduce heat to simmer; add ham or sausage and cook 20 minutes. 
Add shrimp and cook 5 minutes more. 
Remove and discard bay leaf. 
Makes about 8 Cups


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*JELL-O COOKIE MIX*

Mix well in big bowl with wire whisk:

1/2 cup sugar
1 (3 oz.) package Jell-O -- any flavor
(orange, lemon, cherry)
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
2-1/2 cups flour

This makes about 4 cups mix, enough to fill a quart sized jar. To give as a gift, place the lid on the jar and cut a piece of fabric in a circle which is several inches larger than the jar lid. Pinking shears make a nice edge. Secure the fabric to the lid with a rubber band. Attach the directions to the jar with a ribbon or raffia

Attach directions for baking the cookies:

JELLO COOKIES

Mix together in a bowl. 

3/4 cup shortening
2 eggs 
1 tsp. vanilla

Add entire contents of jar. Mix well. 
Roll cookies into small balls. 
Place them on greased cookie sheets, then dip the bottom of a glass in sugar and press onto dough until flat. 
Bake at 350Â° for 7-10 minutes until done but not browned. 
Makes about 2-1/2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Gingerbread Men Mix*

3 1/2 cup flour; divided
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1 cup brown sugar; packed
2 tsp. ginger
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. allspice

Sift together 2 cups flour, baking powder and baking soda. Spoon into a one-quart wide-mouth canning jar, packing down tightly. Layer on brown sugar, pushing down well. Blend together remaining flour, ginger, cinnamon and allspice; layer over brown sugar and secure lid.

Tie on the following instructions:

Cream together 

one stick butter
3/4 cup molasses 
1 egg

stir in dry mix; dough will be stiff. 
Cover and refrigerate one hour. 
Roll dough to 1/4-inch thickness on a lightly floured surface, adding additional flour if dough is too sticky. 
Cut with cookie cutters and place on a lightly oiled baking sheet. 
Bake at 350Â° for 10 to 12 minutes.
Makes 5 to 6 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*KAHLUA BROWNIES IN A JAR*

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/3 cup butter
1/4 cup water
3 tbsp. unsweetened cocoa powder
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 egg, beaten
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 cup walnuts finely chopped (optional)
2 straight sided pint canning jars greased

In a small bowl stir together flour, sugar, baking soda, & cinnamon; set aside. In a sauce pan combine butter, cocoa powder & water heat and stir until better is melted & mixture is well blended. Remove from heat stir in flour mixture. Add buttermilk, & vanilla beat by hand until smooth. stir in nuts. Divide equally among the two jars. Place jars on a cookie sheet. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes in a preheated 325Â° oven. Heat up 2oz of Kahlua liquor. When brownies are done remove one at a time pour 1 oz. of the Kahlua on top and put on lid and ring. Jars will seal as they cool.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Kitchen Potpourri*

1/4 cup whole cloves
1 cup whole allspice
10 cinnamon sticks, each 3" long, broken into pieces
8 small bay leaves
4 whole nutmegs
3 Tbsp. star anise
2 Tbsp. whole cardamom pods

Combine all the ingredients in a bowl, mixing well. Store indefinitely at room temperature in a nice crystal bowl or some nice, colorful pottery, stirring occasionally.

Can be put in a jar, decorated, and given as a gift.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*LAYERED PATCHWORK SOUP MIX*

1/2 cup barley
1/2 cup dried split peas
1/2 cup uncooked white rice
1/2 cup dry lentils
1 tablespoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon granulated garlic
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1 teaspoon dried sage

In a wide mouth pint jar layer the barley, split peas and lentils. In a small plastic bag combine the parsley flakes, minced garlic, pepper, salt, garlic powder, herb seasoning and sage. Decorate jar lid and attach seasoning packet with ribbon to jar.

Attach a recipe card with the following directions:

Empty jar into a colander, rinse and pick over beans.
Place beans in a large stockpot and cover with 10 cups water.
Stir in 1 chopped medium onion, and the seasoning packet.
Bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer for 1 hour, stirring occasionally. 
Check after 30 minutes and add additional water if necessary.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Layered Snack Mix*

Layer snacks into a wide mouth quart canning jar. Select 4 or 5 different salty type small snacks of different colors. Put in even amounts of each kind. As an example, layer in this order.

Sunflower seeds
Salted peanuts
Fish crackers
Small pretzel nuggets or twists
Raisins

Decorate jar with a piece of cloth over lid, under ring. Put a large cotton ball between the lid and fabric to make the lid poofy. Tie with nice lace, raffia, or cord. Add a card and you have a nice gift.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*LENTIL SOUP*

4 cups dried lentils
6 chicken bouillon cubes, crumbled
1 tsp. dried thyme
1 tsp. garlic powder

Layer the ingredients in order given into a wide mouth 1 quart canning jar. 
Pack each layer in place before adding the next.

Attach this to the Jar

Lentil Soup

Place the Lentil soup mix in a large soup pot. 
Add 8 cups water and bring to a boil. 
Add: 

4 carrots, diced
4 ribs celery diced 
1 cup chopped onion 

Simmer the soup partially covered for 2 hours or until the lentils are soft.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*LOVE SOUP MIX IN A JAR*

18 cubes beef bouillon
1/4 cup dried minced onion
1/2 cup dried split peas
1/2 cup uncooked twist macaroni
1/4 cup barley
1/2 cup dry lentils
1/3 cup long-grain white rice
1 cup uncooked tri-color spiral pasta

Use a canning funnel or any funnel that has about a 2-inch neck. This will make it easier to fill the jars with the ingredients. Be sure to use a wide-mouth, 1-quart canning jar. Layer ingredients in the order given: bouillon, onion flakes, split peas, small shape pasta, barley, lentils, rice, and enough tricolor spiral pasta to fill jar.

Attach tag with cooking instructions:

In large kettle, brown 1 pound ground beef or stew beef cut into bite-size pieces in a little olive oil. Remove tricolor pasta from top of jar and reserve. Add the rest of the jar contents to the kettle with 12 cups water. Let come to a boil and simmer 45 minutes. Add tricolor pasta and simmer 15 minutes more. Serve with your favorite bread or rolls and a tossed salad.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*M&M Cookie Mix in a Jar*

1 1/4 cups white sugar
1 1/4 cups M and M's candies
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Mix together flour, baking soda and baking powder. Layer ingredients in jar in order given in a 1 quart ''wide mouth'' canning jar. Add the flour mixture last. It will be a tight fit when you add the flour mixture so be sure to pack everything down firmly. Add a piece of fabric to the top of the jar and tie with raffia.

Instructions to attach to jar:

M & M Cookies

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. 
Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix. 

Add: 
1/2 cup margarine or butter softened at room temperature
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix until completely blended. You will need to finish mixing with your hands. Shape into balls the size of walnuts and place on a parchment lined cookie sheet 2 inches apart.

Bake at 375&#778; for 12 to 14 minutes until edges are slightly browned.
Cool on cookie sheet for about 5 minutes then remove to wire racks to finish cooling. Makes 2 1/2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MAGIC COOKIE BAR MIX IN A JAR*

Layer these ingredients in a clean glass container:

1-6 ounce package real chocolate chips
1-3 1/2 ounce bag flaked coconut(1 1/3 cups)
1 cup pecans, coarsely chopped

Place 1 & 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs in a baggie and place on top of layered ingredients.

Attach recipe card to container:

Magic Cookie Bars 

1/2 cup butter (1 stick, melted) 
1-14 ounce can condensed milk 
Magic Cookie Bar 

Mix Preheat oven to 350Â° (325Â° for glass dish). 
In a 9x13 baking pan, melt butter in the oven. 
Sprinkle cracker crumbs over the butter. 
Pour the condensed milk evenly over the crumbs. 
Top evenly with the remaining ingredients; press down firmly. 
Bake 30 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MASTER MIX FOR SNACK CAKE*

This is a master mix that is wonderful to have on hand. 

8 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking soda
1 tablespoon salt
5 1/4 cups granulated sugar

In a large bowl, combine all ingredients. Stir with a wire whisk until blended. Divide mixture into six portions, about 2 1/3 cups each. Store in containers with tight-fitting lids. Label with date and contents. Store in a cool, dry place. Use within 10 to 12 weeks. Makes 6 packages or about 13 1/2 cups Snack Cake Mix. 
Serving Size : 54 Pre-measuring this mix into individual containers gives you all the convenience of a commercial mix at a fraction of the cost.

Attach Any or All of the Recipes below to the Jar:

*Banana Walnut Snack Cake* (Snack Cake Mix)

1 package Snack cake mix
1/2 cup Mashed banana
1 Egg 
1/2 cup Buttermilk -- milk or water
1/3 cup Vegetable oil
1/2 cup Chopped walnuts

Pour snack cake into 8 or 9 inch ungreased pan. 
Combine rest of ingredients. 
Pour into pan and blend well. 
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 - 35 minutes. 
Serving Size: 8
_______________________________________________

*Applesauce Raisin Cake* (Snack Cake Mix)

1 package Snack cake mix
1/2 teaspoon Ground allspice
1 Egg
1/8 teaspoon Ground cloves
3/4 cup Applesauce
1/2 cup Chopped nuts
1 1/2 teaspoons Cinnamon
1 cup Raisins

Pour snack cake into 8 or 9 inch ungreased pan. 
Combine egg, oil, applesauce and spices. 
Add to pan and blend well. 
Stir in nuts and raisins. 
Bake 35 to 45 minutes. 
Serving Size: 8
_______________________________________________

*Carrot Snack Cake* (Snack Cake Mix)

1 package Snack cake mix
3/4 cup Orange juice
1 Egg -- slightly beaten
1 teaspoon Cinnamon
1/3 cup Vegetable oil
1/2 cup Chopped nuts
1 cup Grated carrots
_______________________________________________

*-CREAM CHEESE FROSTING-*

3 tablespoons Butter, softened
1 2/3 cups Powdered sugar
3 ounces Cream cheese, softened
1/2 teaspoon Vanilla

Pour snack cake mix into ungreased 8 or 9 inch square pan. 
In a medium bowl, combine egg, oil, carrots, orange juice and cinnamon, beating with fork to blend. 
Stir into snack cake mix, blending well. 
Stir in nuts.
Bake 35 to 45minutes at 350 degrees until done. 
Cool cake. Frost with cream cheese frosting.

Frosting: Cream butter and cream cheese until light and fluffy. 
Beat in powdered sugar and vanilla until smooth. 
Thin with orange juice, milk or water until desired consistency.

Substitute 1 jar of junior baby food carrots for grated carrots and orange juice; add 1 small can of undrained crushed pineapple for orange juice. 
Serving Size : 8
_______________________________________________

*Chocolate Chip Snack Cake* (Snack Cake Mix)

1 package Snack cake mix
1 teaspoon Vanilla
3/4 cup Buttermilk
1/2 cup Chocolate chips
1/3 cup Vegetable oil
1/2 cup Chopped nuts

Mix together all ingredients except for chocolate chips and nuts in 8 or 9 inch baking pan. 
Blend with fork. 
Sprinkle with chocolate chips and nuts. 
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 40 minutes. 
Serving Size : 8


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MICROWAVE FUDGE in a JAR*

1 lb. confectioners sugar
1/3-1/2 cup Hersheyâs cocoa (not instant)
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)

Layer dry ingredients in jar & add recipe card

Attach recipe below, to jar:

MICROWAVE FUDGE

1/2 stick of butter (not margarine)
1-1/4 cup of milk
1 tsp. vanilla

Put sugar, cocoa, butter and milk into large microwavable bowl. Mix well and microwave on high for 2 minutes. Immediately add vanilla and beat with a whisk until vanilla is incorporated. Add chopped nuts and spread onto a Pam-sprayed 8x8 pan. Chill in freezer for 20 minutes before serving.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MINESTRONE*

4 beef bouillon cubes, or 4 tsp. bouillon granules
1/2 cup dried onion, chopped
1/2 tsp. dried garlic, minced
1/2 cup dried navy beans
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
2 bay leaves
6 peppercorns
1 cup dried tomatoes, sliced or chopped
1 cup dried celery slices
1 cup dried carrot slices
2 cup dried green beans
2 Tbsp. dried green pepper
1 tsp. salt

Combine ingredients and store in tightly covered container.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

TO USE: add to 4 quarts boiling water and simmer over low heat 2 to 3 hours, until beans are tender. Remove bay leaves and peppercorns before serving. Serves 8 to 10.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Minty Hot Cocoa In A Jar*

1 - 10 ounce pkg. mint chocolate chips (1 2/3 cups)
1 & 1/3 cups nonfat dry milk powder
2/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup quality unsweetened cocoa powder
8 peppermint sticks, or round hard candies

Layer ingredients attractively in two 2 cup jars, dividing everything equally. Insert peppermint sticks, candy canes, or candies around the inside of the jar or use with decorations on outside of jar if sealed in wrappers. Add additional chocolate pieces if necessary to fill any gaps.

GIFT TAG DIRECTIONS:

Place contents of one jar with 1 2/3 cups water. 
Heat and stir over medium heat until hot and chocolate pieces are melted. 
Pour into 4 cocoa mugs, and serve with peppermint candy. 
Top with whipped cream or marshmallows if desired.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MOCHACHINO*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. 
Store in an air tight container.

1 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1 cup instant chocolate drink mix
2/3 cup instant coffee granules
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
1/4 tsp. nutmeg

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Mix 3 Tbsp. into 6 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Mocha Cocoa Mix for Diabetics*

2 cups nonfat dry milk powder
1/2 cup lower-fat powdered nondairy creamer
1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
10 packets equal sweetener or 1 tablespoon equal for recipes
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 instant coffee crystals

Mix ingredients together and add to jar.

Tag should read:

For each serving in a heat proof mug add 3/4 cup boiling water to 1/3 cup cocoa mix; stir to dissolve.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Mocha Rum Balls*

2 cups crushed vanilla wafers
1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cups icing sugar
1 cup finely chopped almonds
2 Tbsp cocoa powder
1 1/2 tsp instant coffee crystals
1/2 tsp cinnamon, optional

Layer ingredients into a 1 quart jar, tamping down layers to eliminate air gaps.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Place contents of jar into a bowl. 
Add 4 to 5 tablespoons rum, espresso, and/or coffee. 
Form into small balls. 
Roll in icing sugar. 
Place on a cookie sheet to dry. 
Store in airtight container.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Molasses Cookie Mix In A Jar*

Soft, crinkle-coated with sugar, and spicy, these old-fashioned cookies are delightful.

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cloves
1/8 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon ginger

In a large mixing bowl, combine all ingredients. Store the mix in an airtight container.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Molasses Cookie Mix

3/4 cup butter or margarine, softened
1 egg
1/4 cup sulfured molasses
1 package Molasses Cookie Mix

Preheat oven to 375&#778;.
In large bowl, cream together the butter, egg, and molasses. 
Add the Molasses Cookie Mix and beat until smooth.
Shape the dough into 1-inch balls
roll in granulated sugar and place 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheets. 
Bake for 9 to 11 minutes. 
Cool on wire racks. Makes 4 dozen cookies


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Munchy Crunchy Cookies*

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup white sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup cornflakes cereal
2 Tablespoons flaked coconut
3/4 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup rolled oats

In a 1 liter jar, mix flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Pack down, and add the remaining ingredients in the following order: sugar, brown sugar, cornflake cereal, coconut, chocolate chips, oatmeal. Pack down after each ingredient. Decorate jar.

Attach a label with the following:

Munchy Crunchy Cookies

Preheat oven to 350Â°
In a large bowl, stir together 

1/2 cup melted butter
1 egg
1/4 teaspoon vanilla

Add entire contents of the jar, and mix well. 
Roll dough into 2 inch balls, and place onto an ungreased cookie sheet. 
Bake for 10 to 12 minutes in preheated oven. 
Cool on wire racks.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*MUSHROOM-BARLEY SOUP MIX*

1/2 cup dried barley
1/4 cup dried mushroom slices
2 Tbsp. dried onions, minced
1/4 cup dried carrot slices
2 Tbsp. dried parsley flakes
2 Tbsp. dried dill
2 bay leaves
2 beef bouillon cubes, or 2 tsp. bouillon granules

Combine ingredients in a plastic bag, glass jar, or any tightly sealed container. 
Store in a dark, cool place.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

TO USE: 
add to 1 quart boiling water and simmer until barley is tender.
Remove bay leaves before serving. Serves 4


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*NUTTY PANCAKE MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight container:

3 1/2 cups flour
3 cups dried powdered milk
1 cup finely ground nuts (try walnuts, pecans, hazelnuts, or a mixture)
2/3 cup baking powder
1/2 cup sugar
1 tbs. salt

Attach recipe below, to jar:

To make pancakes: 
Place the following in a large bowl and stir until moistened through. 

2 1/2 cups mix 
1 1/4 cups water
1 egg
2 Tbsp. corn oil

Grease up your griddle and set it over medium heat. Use about 1/4 cup batter per pancake, and cook on each side until golden brown. This recipe makes about one dozen pancakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Oatmeal Fruit Cookies*

1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
3/4 cup wheat germ
1 cup quick cooking oats
1/2 cup dried cherries
1/2 cup raisins
2/3 cup packed flaked coconut
1 cup flour mixed with 1/2 tsp. baking soda and 1/2 tsp. salt.

Layer ingredients in order given in a quart jar.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Oatmeal Fruit Cookies

Empty the contents of the jar into a large bowl. Blend mixture well before adding: 1/2 cup of softened butter or margarine. Mix until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Beat 1 egg with 1 tsp. vanilla and 1/4 cup milk. Blend egg mixture into the dough until well combined. Bake on greased cookie sheet at 350Â° for 10 to 14 min.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Oatmeal Raisin Cookies in a Jar*

3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
3/4 cup raisins
2 cups rolled oats
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt

Mix together flour, ground cinnamon, ground nutmeg, baking soda and salt. Set aside. Layer ingredients in order given in a 1 quart wide mouth'' canning jar. It will be a tight fit, make sure you firmly pack down each layer in place before adding the flour mixture.

Instructions to attach to jar:

Oatmeal Raisin Spice Cookies

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix. 

Add: 
3/4 cup butter or margarine softened at room temp
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon of vanilla

Mix until completely blended. You will need to finish mixing with your hands. Shape into balls the size of walnuts. Place on a parchment lined cookie sheets 2 inches apart. DO NOT USE WAXED PAPER. Bake at 350&#778; for 11 to 13 minutes until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove cookies to baking racks to finish cooling. Makes 3 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Old Time Molasses Cookie Mix*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp. each baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, and ginger
1/2 tsp. Nutmeg
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
1/8 tsp. ground allspice

Attach recipe below, to jar:

preheat oven to 375Â°
In a large bowl, cream together 

3/4 cup softened butter
1 egg
1/4 cup molasses

Add the cookie mix and blend into a dough. Shape dough into one inch balls and roll them in granulated sugar. Place them two inches apart on ungreased cookie sheets, and bake for 9-11 minutes. Yield: 4 dozen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*ONE PAN CAKE*

In quart jar layer ingredients in this order:

2 1/2 cups All purpose flour
1/2 cup dry cocoa
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Empty contents of jar into 12 x 8 baking pan. Stir until well blended.
Make 3 wells in the mixture. 
Pour 2/3 cups oil in one of the wells. 
Pour 2 Tbsp. Cider vinegar in the second. 
Pour 1 Tbsp vanilla in the third. 
Pour in 2 cups water and stir with a fork until well blended. 
Spread into an even layer. Bake at 350Â° oven for 35 to 40 minutes. 
Sprinkle with powdered sugar or frost with your favorite frosting.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Onion Soup Mix*

3 onion bouillon cubes, crushed
1 beef bouillon cube, crushed
2 tsp. cornstarch
1/3 cup instant onion flakes
2 dashes pepper

Put all ingredients in a small sandwich bag. Seal well and store in cool, dry place.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Empty package into a pot and gradually stir in 4 cups cold water and 1 Tbsp. butter. Bring to boil, reduce heat and cover. Simmer 20 minutes. Ladle soup into oven proof bowls, sprinkle with croutons or toasted bread. Then add one slice provolone cheese. Briefly put bowls under a broiler to melt cheese. Serve. Makes 4 1-cup servings.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Orange Float Mix*

4 cup Instant Nonfat Dry Milk
2 cup Powdered Orange Drink Mix
1 cup Sugar

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and blend well. Put in a large
airtight container and label as Orange Float Mix. Store in a cool, dry
place and use within 6 months. Makes about 7 cups mix.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

ORANGE FLOAT 

1 egg 
1/2 cup orange float mix 
8 oz. cold water 

Mix in a blender. Add 2 to 3 ice cubes and blend well. Serve immediately.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*ORANGE MOCHA CAFÃ *

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. 
Store in a n air tight container.

1/3 cup instant coffee granules
1/2 cup each unsweetened cocoa, and powdered nondairy creamer
2 tsp. dried orange peel
1 tsp. cinnamon

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Mix 1 tbs. into 6 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Orange Cream Cookie Mix*

1/2 cup orange-flavored drink mix (e.g. Tang)
3/4 cup white sugar
1-1/2 cups vanilla baking chips
1-3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Combine the flour with the baking soda and baking powder. Starting with the Tang, then sugar, vanilla chips and ending with the flour mixture. Layer the ingredients in a clean glass wide mouth quart sized jar. Press each layer firmly in place before adding the next ingredient.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Orange Cream Cookies

Preheat oven to 375Â° 
Empty contents into a large mixing bowl. 

Add: 

1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Mix until completely blended. Roll heaping tablespoonfuls into balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased baking sheet. Bake at 375Â° for 12 to 14 minutes or until tops are very lightly browned. Cool for 5 minutes on the sheet then remove cookies to wire racks to cool completely. Yield 2 1/2 dozen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Orange Cookies*

1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1 Tbsp. dried grated orange rind
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 teaspoons baking powder
3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour

Combine flour, baking powder and orange rind - stir well. Place flour mixture in a clean mason jar. Pack down tight so everything will fit in the jar. (Use a spoon or a mallet.) Add other ingredients, one item at a time, packing each layer down. Put the lid on the jar and tie a ribbon around the lid. You can add a personalized label, if you wish. As an added touch, tie a wooden spoon to the lid with a piece of ribbon.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Whip 1 cup of butter or shortening until light and fluffy. Add 2 eggs, 1/2 cup sour cream and 1 tsp. vanilla and beat until mixed. Stir in the ingredients from this jar until well combined. Drop teaspoons of dough on a greased cookie sheet. Bake for 12 minutes at 350Â°. You can ice these with a thin icing made of 1 cup icing sugar and enough orange juice to make the icing spreadable.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*ORANGE SLICE COOKIE MIX*

3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1-3/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking powder and 1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1-1/2 cups orange slice candies, quartered (wrap in plastic wrap)

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Remove candies from jar and set aside. 
Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

Add 
1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla

mix until completely blended. Stir in orange candies. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375Âº for 12 to 14 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2-1/2 dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Palouse Soup Mix*

You can make Palouse Soup or a Minestrone variation with this mix.

2-1/2 cups green split peas
2-1/2 cups lentils
2-1/2 cups pearl barley
2 cups alphabet macaroni or brown rice
1 cup dried onion flakes
1/2 cups celery flakes
1/2 cups parsley flakes
1-1/2 teaspoons thyme
1/2 tsp. white pepper (more or less to taste)

Mix all ingredients together. Store in a jar with a tight- fitting lid.
Stir before using. Makes 10 cups of mix.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Combine 1 cup of soup mix with 4 cups of water or seasoned stock in large pan. Add 1 cup of cooked chopped meat, if desired. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cover pan. Simmer gently for 45 to 60 minutes, or until peas are tender. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt if desired.


*MINESTRONE VARIATION:*

Combine: 
1 cup of soup mix 
16-oz. can of stewed tomatoes
2 to 3 cups water or stock
1 chopped carrot
1 to 2 chopped potatoes
Â½ teaspoon basil 
1 clove minced garlic, (optional)

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cover pan. Simmer 45 to 60 minutes or until peas are tender. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt, if desired.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Pasta Soup Mix In A Jar*

1/2 Cup Macaroni - small shells, etcup
1/4 Cup Lentils - dry
1/4 Cup Mushrooms - dried, chopped
2 Tbsp. Parmesan Cheese - grated
1 Tbsp. Onion Flakes
1 Tbsp. Chicken Soup Base
1 teas. Parsley
1/2 teas. Oregano
1 Dash Garlic Powder Granules

Mix all ingredients together in a one pint canning jar, and store with tightly sealed lid, until needed.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Basic Pasta Soup

Combine contents of jar with 3 cups water, in a 2 quart saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat. Cover and simmer 40 minutes or until lentils are tender, stirring occasionally. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*PEACH BREAD*

1/2 cup nuts
1/2 cup dried peaches finely chopped
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 cup bisquick
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Peach Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350Â° 
In a large bowl, place the Peach Bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet 1 1/4 cup milk, 1 tsp. vanilla, 2 egg slightly beaten, 1/2 cup softened butter or margarine into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into a large loaf pan that is well greased with waxed paper in the bottom. Bake for 1 hr or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Peanut Butter Cookies*

1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 cup peanut butter chips or chopped peanuts

Combine flour, salt, baking powder and baking soda - stir well. Place flour mixture in a clean mason jar. Pack down tight so everything will fit in the jar. Add other ingredients, one item at a time, packing each layer down. Put the lid on the jar and tie a ribbon around the lid. You can add a personalized label, if you wish. As an added touch, tie a wooden spoon to the lid with a piece of ribbon.

Attach the following instructions to the jar:

Whip 1 cup of butter or shortening with 1 cup of peanut butter until light and fluffy. Add 2 eggs and 1 tsp. vanilla and beat until mixed. Stir in the ingredients from this jar until well combined. Drop teaspoons of dough on a greased cookie sheet. Bake for 12 - 14 minutes at 350Â°


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Peanut Butter Chocolate Cookie Mix in a Jar*

1 cup packed brown sugar
1-1/2 cups packed confectioners' sugar
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt

In a separate bowl, mix together the flour, baking powder and salt. Layer ingredients in order given in a 1 quart wide mouth canning jar. Clean the inside of the jar with a dry paper towel after adding the confectioners' sugar and after adding the cocoa powder. Be sure to pack everything down firmly before adding the flour mixture, it will be a tight fit.

Instructions to attach to jar:

Peanut Butter Cookies

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. Use your hands to thoroughly blend mix. Add: 1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened at room temperature. DO NOT USE DIET MARGARINE. Add 1/2 cup creamy peanut butter, 1 egg, slightly beaten, and 1 teaspoon of vanilla. Mix until completely blended. You will need to use your hands to finish mixing. Shape into walnut sized balls and place 2 inches apart on a parchment lined baking sheets. DO NOT USE WAXED PAPER. Press balls down with a fork. Bake at 350&#778; for 9 to 11 minutes until edges are browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet then transfer to a cooling rack to finish cooling. Makes 3 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Pecan Pie Muffins*

1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup light brown sugar; packed
1 cup pecans; chopped
Layer ingredients in a pint sized canning jar.

Pecan Pie Muffins:

1 jar Mix
2/3 cup butter; softened
2 eggs; beaten

Preheat oven to 350Â° 
Grease and flour 18 mini-muffin cups or line with paper muffin liners. 2 In a medium bowl, stir together brown sugar, flour and pecans. In a separate bowl beat the butter and eggs together until smooth, stir into the dry ingredients just until combined. Spoon the batter into the prepared muffin cups. Cups should be about 2/3 full. 4 Bake at 350Â° for 20 to 25 minutes. Cool on wire racks when done. Makes 18 mini muffins.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Pina Colada Bread in a Jar*

1 Can Pineapple -- (20 oz) crushed
1 Cup Margarine -- at room temperature
3 1/2 Cups Brown sugar -- packed
4 Eggs -- whipped
1/2 Cup Rum
3 1/3 Cups Unbleached flour
1 1/2 Teaspoons Baking powder
1 Teaspoon Baking soda
1 Cup Coconut -- shredded

Preheat oven at 325Â°. 
Before starting batter, wash 8 (1 pint) wide mouth canning jars with lids in hot soapy water and let drain, dry, and cool to room temperature. Generously prepare jars with cooking spray and flour. 

Drain pineapple for 10 minutes, reserving juice. Puree drained pineapple in a blender. Measure out 1 1/2 cups puree, adding a little juice if necessary to make 1 1/2 cups. Set puree aside. Discard remaining juice. 

In a mixing bowl, combine applesauce, half brown sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs and pineapple puree. Set aside. In another mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, and baking soda. Gradually, add to pineapple mixture in thirds, beating well with each addition. Stir in coconut. Spoon 1 level cupful of batter into each jar. Carefully wipe rims clean, then place jars on baking sheet (or they'll tip over) in the center of oven. Bake 40 minutes. 

Keep lids in hot water until they're used. When cakes are done, remove jars which are HOT from oven one at a time. If rims need cleaning, use moistened paper towel. Carefully put lids and rings in place, then screw tops on tightly shut. Place jars on a wire rack; they will seal as they cool.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Pizza Dough Mix*

2 3/4 cups bread flour
1 package (1 Tbsp.) active dry yeast 
2 tsp. Salt

In a medium bowl, combine all the ingredients. Place the mix in an airtight container.

Attach this to the Jar:

Pizza

1 package Pizza Dough Mix
2 Tbsp. olive oil
1 cup warm water
1 cup tomato sauce
1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
1/3 cup freshly grated Parmesan
1 tsp. crushed oregano

Place the Pizza Dough Mix in a large bowl & add the oil and water. Beat with a wooden spoon or dough hook until mixture forms a ball. Turn out onto a floured board and knead for 5 minutes. Transfer to a greased bowl and let the dough rise for 90 minutes. Divide the dough in half and pat into two 12-inch circles. For thin crust, fill and bake the pizzas now.

For thicker crust, let pizzas rise 30 to 45 minutes. Top the pizza dough with tomato sauce, cheeses of your choice, crushed oregano, and olive oil drizzled over the pizzas. Preheat the oven and bake at 425Â° for 20 to 25 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes. Makes 2 12-inch pizzas


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*POTATO CHIP COOKIE MIX*

1 cup white sugar
1 1/2 cups crushed potato chips
2/3 cup chopped pecans
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder

In a small bowl, stir together the flour and baking powder. Layer ingredients in order given in a 1 quart "wide mouth" canning jar. It will be a tight fit. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

attach a tag with the following directions: 

Empty jar of cookie mix into large mixing bowl. Mix thoroughly. Add: 2 sticks butter, softened and 1 teaspoon vanilla. Mix until blended completely. Shape into balls the size of walnuts. Flatten. Bake at 350Â° for 14 to 18 minutes until edges are very lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on the cookie sheets. Remove cookies to wire racks to cool completely.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*POTATO SOUP TO GO MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 3/4 cups instant potato flakes
1 1/2 cup dries powdered milk
2 tbs. chicken bullion granules
2 tsp. parsley
1 1/2 tsp. dried onion flakes
1 1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
1/4 tsp. paprika
1/4 tsp. thyme
1/8 tsp. tumeric

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and stir until mixed. Store in a 1quart, airtight jar.

Recipe to attach:

To make soup: 
Put 1/2 cup mix into a bowl. Add 1 cup boiling water. Stir.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*POULTRY SEASONING MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 Tbsp. parsley
1 Tbsp. marjoram
1 Tbsp. oregano
1 Tbsp. thyme
1 Tbsp. paprika
2 tsp. rosemary (ground)
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ginger
1 tsp. sage
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. celery salt,
1 tsp. pepper

Recipe to attach:

Sprinkle some on chicken before cooking, use it to enhance the flavor of poultry stuffing, or add some to bread or cracker crumbs before coating chicken parts for frying.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*RAISIN CRUNCH COOKIE MIX*

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup raisins
1-1/4 cups packed flaked coconut
1 cup crushed cornflakes
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup quick oats
1-1/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking soda and 1 tsp. baking powder

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. 
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient. 

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

Add: 
1 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. 
Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. 
Bake at 350Âº for 10 to 12 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. 
Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. 
Remove to wire racks to cool completely. 
Yield: 3 to 4 dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ranger Cookies*

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup shortening; that doesn't require ref
2 cups fruit-flavor crisp rice cereal
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup coconut

STIR together the flour, baking powder, and baking soda in a medium mixing bowl. 
Cut in shortening till the mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

LAYER in a 1-quart glass jar or canister the following ingredients: half of the cereal, flour mixture, brown sugar, remaining cereal, and coconut. Tap jar gently on the counter to settle each layer before adding the next. Cover the jar and attach baking directions.

Baking Directions:

Use within 1 month. 
Empty contents of jar into a large mixing bowl. Stir in: 

1 beaten egg
2 tablespoons milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Drop by rounded teaspoons 2 inches apart onto an ungreased cookie sheet. 
Bake 8-9 minutes or till edges are golden brown. 
Cool on cookie sheet for 1 minute. 
Transfer to wire rack and cool.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Raspberry Chocolate Chip Cookies*

1 Pkg. of Raspberry Jell-O
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups Chocolate chips
1 3/4 cups flour mixed with
1/2 teaspoon baking soda and
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in a large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add: 

1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla

mix until completely blended. Roll heaping tablespoonfuls into balls. 
Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased baking sheet. 
Bake at 375Âº for 12 to 14 minutes or until tops are very lightly browned. 
Cool 5 minutes on cookie sheet. 
Remove to wire racks to cool completely. 
Yield: 2 Â½ dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*RED AND GREEN CHIPPERS HOLIDAY COOKIE MIX*

Layer ingredients in order in a 1 quart mason jar. 
Press each layer lightly in place before adding next ingredient to the jar.

1-1/4 cups sugar
1-1/4 cups M&M red and green holiday candies
2 cups of flour mixed with 1/2 tsp. baking soda, and 1/2 tsp. baking powder

Recipe to attach:

Makes 2 1/2 dozen cookies. Preheat oven to 350Â° 
Empty Cookie mix into a large jar and stir until blended. 
Add: 
1/2 cup softened butter 
1 egg

Mix until cookie dough forms. 
Roll dough into 1 inch balls, and place two inches apart on a greased cookie sheet. 
Bake for 12-14 inches, or until edges begin to brown.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Red Beans And Rice Mix*

1 tablespoon dried bell pepper flakes
1 tablespoon dried minced onion
1/2 teaspoon dried minced garlic
2 teaspoons seasoned salt
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper

BEANS & RICE

2 cups dried red beans
1 cup uncooked long grain white rice

TO PREPARE
2 cups red beans
1 ham bone
seasoning mixture
1 cup uncooked rice
2 cups water 1 teaspoon salt
1 pound spicy smoked sausage, sliced
salt and pepper to taste 

In a small bowl, combine seasoning ingredients. Place in a small, sealable plastic bag or container. Fill a pint canning jar with red beans. Fill a sealable plastic bag with rice.

Recipe to attach:

Wash beans. Place in a Dutch oven; cover with water and soak overnight. The following day, add ham bone and seasoning mixture. If necessary, add additional water to cover the beans. Cook, partially covered, over medium-low heat 3 to 4 hour. About 30 minutes before serving, combine rice, water and salt in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low. Cover pan and cook 30 minutes without lifting lid. About 20 minutes before serving, add sausage, salt and pepper to beans. Serve over rice.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*RED VELVET CAKE*

2/3 cup mayonnaise
3 cup white sugar
3 eggs
1 tbsp. vanilla
2 cup applesauce, unsweetened
3 cup white flour
2/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/8 tsp. salt
2 tsp. red food coloring

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

RED VELVET CAKE

Beat together mayonnaise and half of sugar until fluffy. Add eggs, remaining sugar, vanilla, food coloring and applesauce. Sift together dry ingredients and add to applesauce mixture a little at a time: beat well after each addition. Pour one cup of batter in each jar and carefully remove any batter from the rims. Place jars in a preheated 325&#778; oven and bake for 40 minutes. While cakes are baking heat jar lids until ready to use. Remove cakes from oven one at a time clean rims add lid and bands. Jars will seal as they cool. Makes 8 pint jars.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*REESE'S PEANUT BUTTER CUPS COOKIE MIX*

3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1-3/4 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking powder and 1/2 tsp. baking soda
8 large Reese's peanut butter cups candies cut into 1/2 inch pieces (wrap in plastic wrap)

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. 
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Remove candies from jar and set aside. Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add: 

1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Stir in candies. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375Âº for 12 to 14 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2-1/2 dozen


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*ROCKY ROAD CRISPY BALLS*

3/4 cup sugar,
1/2 cup chopped pecans,
1-1/4 cup rice crispies,
1 cup mini marshmallow,
1-1/4 cup milk chocolate chips

Place first 4 ingredients in qt-wide mouth jar. Place chips in zipper sandwich bag. push in jar to make fit. 

To Make:

Remove bag of chips. Place in saucepan add 1/2 stick margarine, melt over medium heat stirring until melted. Empty remaining jar mix into bowl and stir, then add melted chips, stir well to coat. then roll into balls and place on wax paper to set.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*RUSSIAN TEA*

2-1/2 cups Tang
1-1/2 cups white sugar
1 - 12 oz of instant lemonade mix (Kool-Aid)
2 tsp. cloves
1-1/2 cup instant Lemon flavored tea
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. nutmeg

Measure out all ingredients first into separate bowls. Layer the tang, sugar, lemonade and tea into jar as little or as much as you like. Repeat the layers often to make a pretty layered looking sand art type look. Add the cloves, cinnamon & nutmeg last. This is a very sweet drink.

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Russian Tea

Mix dry ingredients well and replace into your jar for storage. 
Add 2 TBSP. into coffee cup and add hot water. Stir well


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SALSA MIX*

1 1/2 cup dried cilantro
1 tsp. garlic powder (more to taste)
1/2 cup dried chopped onion
1/4 cup dried red pepper flakes
1 Tbsp. salt
1 Tbsp. pepper

In a small bowl, combine all ingredients until well blended. Store in an airtight container.

Give with serving instructions:

Spicy Salsa

Blend 2 tablespoons salsa mix with one 10 oz. can Mexican style tomatoes. Serve with chips.

Salsa Spread
Blend 2 tablespoons salsa mix with 1 cup softened cream cheese. Serve with crackers


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Sand Art Brownies*

Layer in given order:

3/4 tsp. salt
1/2 cup plus 1/8 cup flour
1/3 cup cocoa
1/2 cup flour
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup chocolate chips
1/2 cup vanilla chips
1/2 cup nuts (optional)
1/2 tsp. baking powder

Attach recipe below, to jar:

Sand Art Brownies

Empty brownie mix into large mixing bowl. Stir to combine. 

Add:

1/2 cup oil
1 tsp. vanilla 
3 eggs

Bake in greased 9x9 pan at 350Â° for 27-32 min


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SAND ART COOKIES*

1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup candy-coated chocolate pieces
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup crisp rice cereal
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

In a 1 quart or 1 liter jar, layer the ingredients in the order given.
Lightly pack down the jar after each addition.

Attach a card with the following instructions:

Preheat oven to 350Â°
Grease a cookie sheet.

Empty the entire contents of the jar into a medium bowl. 
Add 1 large egg and 1/2 cup of margarine melted; mix well. 
Form dough into 1 inch balls and bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven. 
Makes about 2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SCOTCHY'S SHORTBREAD MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

1 1/2 cups flour
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 tsp. salt

Attach gift tag to say:

To make one 8inch pie pan, or shortbread mold, of shortbread, preheat oven to 300 degrees. Knead 1 cup of softened butter into the mix until well blended. Press the mix firmly into your pie plate, or mold, and bake for 1 hour. The shortbread will be pale in color. Cut into wedges while it is still warm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Shake It and Bake It Coating*

1 cup All-purpose flour
1 teaspoon Paprika
2 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Basil or Oregano, crushed
1 teaspoon Pepper
1/2 teaspoon Powdered Thyme
1/2 cup Cracker crumbs
1/2 teaspoon Garlic powder

Attach gift tag to say:

This mixture is sufficient to coat six pounds of chicken. In a large jar, shake together the flour, salt, pepper, crumbs, paprika, basil, thyme and garlic powder until evenly mixed. Place mixture in a plastic bag. If using only 3 pounds of chicken, place half of the mixture in a tightly sealed jar and reserved for later use. Moisten the chicken pieces with milk or water. Place chicken pieces, one at a time, in the bag and shake until evenly coated. Bake coated chicken pieces in a greased shallow pan at 350 Â° for 45 - 60 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*S'more Squares*

Reduce 1 sleeve graham crackers to crumbs. Layer 2/3 of the crumbs in a 1 qt jar. Place 8 marshmallow bunny peeps standing up facing out around the inside of jar. Press them up against the glass with the back of a spoon. Carefully spoon remaining crumbs in center of jar to support the bunnies, pressing down to keep it snug. On top of this pour 1 1/4 cup Easter M&M's. Spoon 1/3 cup brown sugar into center of M&M's, pressing with a spoon. 

Attach gift tag to say:

Empty contents of jar into a bowl. Snip bunnies into bits with kitchen sheers, or cut up with a knife. Return bunny bits to mixture. Mix well. Melt 1/2 cup butter, add 1 teaspoon vanilla. Pour over dry ingredients, mixing well. Pat into a greased 9" square pan. Bake at 350Â° for 15 minutes. Makes 9 to 12 bars. * Another option would be to leave bunnies, combine remaining ingredients and lay bunnies on top, then bake.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SNICKERDOODLE COOKIE MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight jar:

2 3/4 flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. cream of tartar 1 1/2 cup sugar

Recipe to attach to jar:

To make about 5 dozen Snickerdoodles, preheat oven to 350Â° 
In a large mixing bowl cream 1 cup of softened butter until light in color. Add 2 eggs and mix until smooth. Lastly, add in the cookie mix and blend until dough forms. In a smaller bowl, combine 1/2 cup of sugar and 1 tbs. cinnamon. Roll the dough into one inch balls and roll these in the cinnamon-sugar mixture. Place these balls two inches apart on an ungreased cookie sheet, and bake for 15-18 minutes or until tan in color.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SNOWBALLS IN A JAR*

1/2 cup confectioners' sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup chopped pecans

In a medium bowl, combine the confectioners' sugar and flour. Place into
a 1 quart canning jar. Put the chopped pecans on top. Close the lid.

Attach a tag with the following instructions:

Snow Balls

Makes 4 dozen. 
Preheat the oven to 325Â°. 
Grease cookie sheets. In a medium bowl, cream together 3/4 cup of shortening and 1/4 cup of margarine. Stir in 2 teaspoons of vanilla. Add the entire contents of the jar, and mix well. Roll dough into 1 inch balls and place them on the prepared cookie sheet. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, until lightly browned. Cool, and roll in confectioners' sugar.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Soup Mix in a Jar*

1/3 cup beef bouillon granules
1/4 cup dehydrated onion flakes
1/2 cup split peas
1/2 cup any small shape pasta
1/4 cup barley
1/2 cup lentils
1/3 cup non-instant white rice
tricolor spiral pasta

Use a canning funnel or any funnel that has about a 2-inch neck. This will make it easier to fill the jars with the ingredients. Be sure to use a wide-mouth, 1-quart canning jar. Layer ingredients in the order given: bouillon, onion flakes, split peas, small shape pasta, barley, lentils, rice, and enough tricolor spiral pasta to fill jar.

Attach tag with cooking instructions:

In large kettle, brown 1 pound ground beef or stew beef cut into bite-size pieces in a little olive oil. Remove tricolor pasta from top of jar and reserve. Add the rest of the jar contents to the kettle with 12 cups water. Let come to a boil and simmer 45 minutes. Add tricolor pasta and simmer 15 minutes more. Serve with your favorite bread or rolls and a tossed salad.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Spiced tea with red hots

2 cups tang
3 cups sugar
1 cup lemon sweetened instant tea
1/3 cup regular instant tea
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon cloves
1 pkg. red hots

Add 2 teaspoon to 1 cup boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Spicy Ginger Cookies*

4 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup molasses
1 1/4 cups sugar

Combine flour, spices, salt, and baking soda - stir well. Place flour mixture in a clean mason jar. Pack down tight so everything will fit in the jar. (Use a spoon or a mallet.) Add other ingredients, one item at a time, packing each layer down. Put the lid on the jar and tie a ribbon around the lid. You can add a personalized label, if you wish. As an added touch, tie a wooden spoon to the lid with a piece of ribbon. 

Attach the following instructions for the jar:

Whip 1 cup of butter or shortening until light and fluffy. Add 1/2 cup molasses. Add 2 eggs and 1 tsp. vanilla and beat until mixed. Stir in the ingredients from this jar until well combined. Drop teaspoons of dough on a greased cookie sheet. Bake for 12 - 14 minutes at 350Â°


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*STRAWBERRY BREAD*

3 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2-1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup sugar

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Strawberry Bread mix

Preheat the oven to 350Â°. In a large bowl, place the strawberry bread mix. Make a well in the center. Mix wet ingredients 1 1/4 cup oil, 4 egg slightly beaten, 120 o. frozen strawberries thawed slightly and pour into dry mixture. Mix until completely blended. Spoon the batter into 2 large loaf pan or 4 small loaf pans. Bake large loaves for 1 hr or 2 small loaves for 45 minutes. Cool in the pan on a wire rack before removing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*STUFFING MIX*

Stir together the following ingredients, and store them in an airtight container:

3 1/2 cups unseasoned bread cubes
3 tbs. celery flakes
1 Tbsp. parsley flakes
2 tsp. onion flakes
2 tsp. chicken flavored bullion granules
1/4 tsp poultry seasoning
1/4 tsp. ground sage

Directions: Bring 1 cup of water and 2 tbs. butter to a boil in a medium saucepan. Add Stuffing Mix and stir to moisten. Cover the pot and remove it from the heat, allowing it to stand for 5 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Sugar Cookies*

1 1/2 cups white sugar
4 cups all-purpose flour
1-teaspoon baking powder
1/2-teaspoon baking soda
1/2-teaspoon salt
3/4-teaspoon ground nutmeg
Jar 1 qt

In a 1-quart jar, layer the ingredients in the order listed. 
Pack down firmly after each addition.

Instructions to attach to jar:

1 egg
1 cup butter or margarine, softened
1/2-cup sour cream
1-teaspoon vanilla

In a large bowl: beat egg with butter until light and fluffy. At low speed of an electric mixer add sour cream, vanilla and contents of Jar. Mix until combined. Using hands if necessary. Cover dough and refrigerate for several hours or overnight. Remove dough from the refrigerator. Preheat oven to 375&#778;. Roll chilled dough out on a lightly floured surface to 1/8 inch thick. Cut dough into desired shapes. Place on an ungreased cookie sheet and bake at 375&#778; for 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SUPER RICH HOT CHOCOLATE MASTER MIX*

3 cups nonfat dry powdered dry milk
2 cups semi sweet chocolate chips

Put ingredients in blender, or food processor. Whir it around only until it is "finely ground". If you whir too long it will clump up in the blender. Store in an airtight container. Use heaping tablespoons per mug of boiling water.

VARIATIONS:
* Cocoa-Mocha - Add 1/2 cup instant coffee to the mix.
* Orange-Cinnamon Sip - Add 1 tsp. of grated orange peel and 2 tsp. cinnamon
* Scotchy's Cup - Decrease chocolate chips by 1 cup, and add 1 cup butterscotch chips instead!
* Peanut Butter Cup - Decrease chocolate chips as above, and add 1 cup peanut butter chips.
* Minty Hot Chocolate - Decrease chocolate chips as above, and add 1 cup mint-chocolate chips.
* Rasberry-Coco-Loco - Decrease chocolate chips as above, and add 1 cup of Raspberry-chocolate chips.
* Milk Chocolate Chocolate - Decrease chocolate chips as above, and add 1 cup of Milk Chocolate chips!
* Malted Milk Chocolate - Prepare as for Milk Chocolate, except substitute 1/2 cup of malted
milk powder for 1/2 cup of powdered milk.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*SWISS MOCHA CAFÃ*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in a n air tight container.

1/2 cup powdered nondairy creamer
2 tbs. each instant coffee granules, and unsweetened cocoa

Mix 2 tbs. into 8 oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*"Tangy" Cookie Mix*

1/2 cup powdered Tang Instant Breakfast Drinkr
3/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups vanilla chips
1 3/4 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Mix flour, baking powder, and soda together. Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in a large mixing bowl; stir to combine.

Add:
1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Roll heaping tablespoonfuls into balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased baking sheet. Bake at 375Â° degrees for 12 to 14 minutes or until tops are very lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on cookie sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*TOFFEE CAFÃ*

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. Store in an air tight container.

2/3 cup instant coffee granules
1 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1 cup packed dark brown sugar

Mix 2-3 tsp. into 6oz. boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Tortilla soup mix in a jar*

1 cup converted long grain rice
2 to 2-1/2 cups crushed tortilla chips
1 (5 oz.) can chicken

Seasonings: Mix the following and place in a thin zipper sandwich bag.

2 Tbsp. chicken bouillon granules
2 tsp. lemonade powder with sugar
1 tsp. lemon pepper
1 tsp. dried cilantro leaves
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup dried minced onions

Size of jar: Quart

Place ingredients in jar in this order:
Place rice in jar first. 
Place seasoning packet into jar next. Gently flatten bag so it is visible from all sides of jar. Fill jar with tortilla chips. Put lid on jar. Attach can of chicken to top of jar.

Attach the following recipe to jar.

Tortilla Soup

Carefully empty tortilla chips from jar into a dish. Set aside. Remove seasoning packet. Set aside Place rice in large pan. Add 10 cups water and 1 (10 oz.) can diced tomatoes and green chilies and seasonings from packet. Bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 20 minutes. Add tortilla chips. Cover and simmer 5 more minutes. Serve immediately. Makes 12 cups soup.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Trailblazer Bean Soup Mix*

1 cup pinto beans 1 cup black beans
1 cup kidney beans
1 cup yellow split peas
1 cup black-eyed peas
1 cup lentils
1 cup green split peas
1 cup Great Northern beans

In a pint jar, layer 2 Tbsp. of each legume in order listed, until jar is full. Screw on lid.

Attach this recipe:

1 pt. bean soup mix
7 cup water
1 ham hock
1 garlic clove, minced
1 lg. onion, chopped
1 tsp. chili powder
1-2 tsp. salt
1 8-oz can tomato sauce
2 carrots, chopped
1 rib celery, chopped

Place all ingredients in a slow cooker pot. Cover and cook on medium for 7 hours or until beans are tender. Remove meat from ham hock and return to soup. Before serving, add 3 Tbsp. lemon juice. Top soup with sour cream or grated cheese. Serves: 6


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*TRAIL COOKIE MIX*

1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup wheat germ
1/3 cup quick oats
1 cup raisins
1/3 cup packed flaked coconut
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3/4 cup flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking powder

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. 
Press each layer firmly in placebefore adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. 

Add: 
1/2 cup softened butter
1 egg slightly beaten 
1 tsp. vanilla

Mix until completely blended. 
Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. 
Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. 
Bake at 350Âº for 12 to 14 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. 
Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. 
Remove to wire racks to cool completely. 
Yield: 2-1/2 dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Treasure Hunt Jar*

Jar (any kind of jar will work, dressing jar, jelly jar, peanut butter jar)
Finch bird seed

Fill the jar half full of bird seed. Add a screw, jingle bell, rubber band, piece of macaroni, button, needle, bead, paper clip penny, marble, pop tab, etc. Put 20 items in the jar. Fill with bird seed, leaving a space at the top for the bird seed to move around when shaking the jar. To prevent people from opening the lid, you can add some glue to the threads of the lid, then screw it onto the jar. Keep a list of the things you put into the jar, because it's almost guaranteed that the person you give the jar to will not find them all.

Add the following poem:

Some pirates got it all mixed up
And did things wrong way 'round.
They put the treasure in a bottle
And buried the map in the ground!
Their treasure was some silly stuff
Like needles, screws, and beads.
Then dear old Polly Parrot
Added all her extra seeds!
So find the twenty items here
No two are quite the same.
Don't open up the bottle though
As that would break the game!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*TROPICAL COOKIES*

1/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup packed flaked coconut
2/3 cup chopped macadamia nuts
2/3 cup chopped dates
2 cups flour mixed with 1 tsp. baking soda and 1 tsp. baking powder 

Layer ingredients in jar in order given. Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

TROPICAL COOKIES

Empty cookie mix in large mixing bowl; stir to combine. Add 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 egg slightly beaten and 1 tsp. vanilla; mix until completely blended. Roll dough into walnut-sized balls. Place 2 inches apart on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Press cookie down slightly with the heel of your hand. Bake at 350ÂºÂº for 11 to 13 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to wire racks to cool completely. Yield: 2 1/2 dozen.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Turkey Noodle Soup Mix*

This is a great way to use leftover turkey.

1 cup uncooked fine egg noodles
1-1/2 Tbsp. chicken-flavored bouillon
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
1/4 tsp. dried whole thyme
1/8 tsp. celery seeds
1/8 tsp. garlic powder
1 bay leaf

Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl. Store in an airtight container.

Attach this to the Jar:

Turkey Noodle Soup

1 package Turkey Noodle Soup Mix
8 cups water
2 carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
1/4 cup minced onion
3 cups cooked diced turkey

Combine the Turkey Noodle Soup Mix and the water in a large stockpot. 
Add the carrots, celery, and onion and bring to a boil. 
Cover the soup and reduce the heat to a simmer. 
Simmer for 15 minutes. 
Discard the bay leaf. 
Stir in the turkey and simmer an additional 5 minutes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Vegetarian Black Bean Chili*

3 cup black beans, sorted, put in jar or bag.
Combine spices in a small bag
3 Tbsp. dehydrated onion
3 Tbsp. granulated garlic
1 tsp. crushed oregano
2 tsp. salt
1/4 to 1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (do not omit)
1 1/2 cups white rice in a separate package.

Label: 

Wash beans. Put in pot with seasonings. Add 1 Tbsp. olive oil and cover beans with 2" water. Bring to boil and simmer until very well done (about 2 hours). Beans should be very soft. Add water as needed to keep beans from sticking. There should be some liquid left on beans when done.

To cook rice, put 3 cup water and 1 tsp salt into a pot and when it boils, add rice. Lower heat, cover and steam for 20 minutes. Serve about 1/2 cup rice in bowl, and put beans on the top. Sprinkle with minced cilantro, finely chopped green onion, and a squeeze of lime juice. This is very healthy. It has almost no fat, and is mainly from the bottom of the food pyramid.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*VIENNA CAFÃ *

Place all ingredients into a blender or food processor and whir until finely ground. 
Store in an air tight container.

1/2 cup instant coffee granules
2/3 cup sugar
2/3 cup powdered nondairy creamer
1/2 tsp. cinnamon

Mix 2 tsp. per 1 cup boiling water.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Viennese Coffee Balls*

2 cups cookie crumbs, any kind of cookie, but shortbread is good
1-1/2 cups sifted powdered sugar
1 cup chopped nuts
2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1-1/2 tsp instant coffee crystals
3/4 tsp ground cinnamon

Layer ingredients into your jar. Tap jar gently to settle each layer before adding the next one. Add more nuts if needed to fill gaps.

Gift Tag Directions:

Place contents of jar in large mixing bowl. Add 4-5 tablespoons strong coffee or water, using just enough to moisten. Form into 1-1/4 inch balls; roll generously in 1/2 cup sifted powdered sugar. Place on a sheet waxed paper and let stand till dry, about 1 hour. Before serving, roll again in powdered sugar, if desired. Store in airtight container for up to 1 week. Makes 1 quart jar.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*WHITE BEAN CHOWDER SOUP*

2 cup dried great northern beans
2 cup hungry jack instant potato flakes in a thin zipper bag

Layer the beans in order given into a wide mouth 1 quart canning jar.
Pack each layer in place before adding the next.

1/3 cup imitation bacon bits
2 Tbsp. dried minced onion
2 Tbsp. chicken bouillon granules 
1 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. sage
1/2 tsp. celery powder

Mix and place in a small plastic bag. Place the packet on top of the bag of potato flakes.

Attach this to the Jar

White Bean Chowder Soup

Remove seasoning packet and potato flakes bag from the white bean chowder mix and set aside. Rinse beans and place in microwave safe dish. Cover with water, 1 to 2 inches over the top of the beans. Cover the dish loosely with plastic wrap and microwave on high for 15 minutes, rotating after 7 minutes. Drain and rinse beans. Place beans in a large soup pot. 
Add: 

8 cups water
1 (14oz) can of diced or crushed tomatoes
Seasoning packet from above

Cover, bring to a boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 1 3/4 hours or until beans are tender. 
Stir in potato flakes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*White Chocolate Macadamia Cookie Mix*

11/4 cups white sugar
1/2 cup chopped macadamia nuts
3 ounces coarsely chopped white chocolate
2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Mix together flour, baking soda and baking powder. Set aside. Layer ingredients in order given in a quart sized wide mouth canning jar. Press each layer down firmly in place. Add the flour mixture last. Store in a cool dry place away from a heat source so condensation and clumping does not occur.

Attach these directions to jar:

Empty cookie mix into large mixing bowl. Thoroughly blend mix.

1/2 cup butter, softened
1 egg slightly beaten
1 teaspoon of vanilla

Mix until completely blended. Shape into walnut sized balls and place 2 inches apart on sprayed cookie sheets. Bake at 375Â° for 12 to 14 minutes until tops are very lightly browned. Cool 5 minutes on baking sheet. Remove to racks to finish cooling.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

White Fruit Cake In A Jar

*** FRUITS ***
1 Cup canned pineapple, chunks 
2/3 Cup chopped citron
2/3 Cup shredded lemon peel
1/2 Cup chopped candied cherries
3/4 Cup chopped dates
1 Cup chopped dried apricots
2/3 Cup shredded orange peel
1/2 Cup chopped figs
1 Cup white raisins
1/2 Cup shredded coconut
2 Cups chopped walnuts
1/2 Cup flour

*** CAKE ***
1 Cup sugar
1 Cup shortening
5 eggs
1 Cup flour
1 Teaspoon salt
1 Teaspoon baking powder
1/4 Cup pineapple juice
2 Quarts water to put in the pressure cooker

Drain pineapple, saving juice. Dredge fruits and nuts with 1/2 cup flour. Cream shortening and sugar and add eggs, one at a time, beating mixture well after each addition. Sift flour, salt and baking powder and add alternately to the mixture with the pineapple juice. Pour batter into canning jars that have been greased and floured.

BE SURE TO USE WIDE MOUTH JARS. Allow steam to flow from vent pipe of pressure cooker for 20 min. Pressurize for 30 min. at 10 lbs. pressure for pints and 60 min. for qt. When placing jars in cooker, cover LOOSELY with lids, wax paper or foil. Allow space in the jars for some expansion. Tighten lids after jars have been removed from the pressure cooker.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*WHOLE WHEAT BEER BREAD*

2 1/2 cup self rising flour
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
3 Tbsp. sugar

Layer ingredients in a wide-mouth 1-quart canning jar in order given.
Press each layer firmly in place before adding next ingredient.

Recipe to attach to jar:

Whole Wheat Beer Bread Preheat the oven to 375Â°. In a large bowl, combine the Whole Wheat Beer Bread mix with 1 (12 oz) bottle of beer or 1 (12 oz) bottle unflavored seltzer. 1/3 of 1/2 cup of melted butter or margarine. Blend the mixture together using a wooden spoon. The batter will be lumpy. Place the dough in a greased loaf pan. Pour 1/3 of 1/2 cup of melted butter or margarine over the top of the bread. Bake for 40 minutes, then pour the remaining 1/3 of the butter over the top of the bread. Continue baking for 10 minutes longer. Remove the bread from the oven. Allow the bread to cool for 30 to 45 minutes and serve warm.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*WILD RICE AND BARLEY SOUP*

1 cup barley
2/3 cup imitation bacon bits
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
2 tsp. dried basil
2 tsp. oregano
1 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. dried minced garlic
1 tsp. celery powder
1/2 cup beef bouillon granules
1 cup wild rice
1 cup dried minced onion

Layer the beans in order given into a wide mouth 1 quart canning jar.
Pack each layer in place before adding the next.

Attach this to the Jar:

Wild Rice and Barley Soup

Place the wild rice and barley soup mix in a large soup pot. Add 14 cups of water. Bring to a boil. Add 2 cans sliced mushrooms , if desired. Cover, lower heat and simmer for 1 hour.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Zucchini Bread in a Jar*

2 cups sugar
1 cup oil
3 eggs
2/3 cup water
1 tsp. vanilla
3-1/4 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt 
1-1/2 Tbsp. cinnamon
3 cups grated zucchini
1 cup chopped nuts

In large bowl cream sugar and oil with electric mixer. Add eggs and mix well. Add water and vanilla and mix well. Place dry ingredients in a separate large bowl and blend with a whisk. Add creamed ingredients to dry ingredients and mix with whisk and spoon. Place 1 cup batter each into 6 well-greased 1-pint wide-mouth canning jars. Wipe batter from rim. Place jars on a baking sheet. Bake at 325Â° for 55 to 60 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Wipe rims. Place hot sterilized seals and rings on hot jars. Keep in refrigerator for prolonged storage.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

*Taco Bread Mix for a bread machine*

2 cups Flour
1/4 cup Whole Wheat Flour
3/4 cup Cornmeal
2 Tbsp. Sugar
1 tsp. Salt
3 Tbsp. Taco Seasoning
2 1/2 tsp. Active Dry Yeast

Place taco seasoning into a small zip baggie and set aside. Do the same with yeast, or set aside a prepackaged envelope of yeast. Mix and place the remaining ingredients into a quart sized jar. Lay baggies of taco seasoning and yeast on top of mix and apply lid. 

To make the bread later, you will need the following additional ingredients:

1 1/8 cup Water
2 Tbsp. Vegetable Oil

Place all ingredients into bread pan, in the order recommended by manufacturer of your bread maker. Insert the bread pan into the bread maker, and select "White", desired crust color, rapid or normal baking cycle and loaf size. Select desired delay option, and press Start.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> Fantastic Spinner....I have a question about this one though...the ingredients are certainly not dried, would have to refrigerated. Maybe the butter, vanilla and millk should be something that is for the person to add after getting the jar? Like some of the other recipes?
> 
> Rose


Wow, I messed that one up didn't I? 

Here's how it should have been. I'll go back and change it in the original post. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. 

*MICROWAVE FUDGE in a JAR*

1 lb. confectioners sugar
1/3-1/2 cup Hersheyâs cocoa (not instant)
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)

Layer dry ingredients in jar & add recipe card

Attach recipe below, to jar:

1/2 stick of butter (not margarine)
1-1/4 cup of milk
1 tsp. vanilla

Put sugar, cocoa, butter and milk into large microwavable bowl. Mix well and microwave on high for 2 minutes. Immediately add 1 tsp vanilla and beat with a whisk until vanilla is incorporated. Add 1 cup of chopped nuts if desired and spread onto a Pam-sprayed 8x8 pan. Chill in freezer for 20 minutes before serving.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I think this would be a good Recipe in a Jar:

Sweet Corn Bread

INGREDIENTS

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup yellow cornmeal
2/3 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
3 1/2 teaspoons baking powder

Mix all ingredients and put in a quart jar. Include these directions:


DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Spray or lightly grease a 9 inch round cake pan.
2. Place Sweet Cornbread Mix in a large bowl, and stir in:

1 egg
1 cup milk
1/3 cup vegetable oil

3. Pour into pan and bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean.

Penny


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's some for cake in a jar.

Chocolate cake

two eggs
1/4 cup vinegar
2 cups water
1 cup oil
splash of vanilla
2 cups sugar
3 cups flour
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon baking soda (bicarbonate)
1 cup coconut (optional)

I got tired of the same old cake, so I tweaked the recipe a bit.

Add a big tablespoonful of ground-up dehydrated oranges to the batter.

Add a can of cherries to the batter (drain the syrup and use it to replace some/all of the water) and splash a glug of Kirch on each cake as it comes from the oven.

Add a big tablespoonful of instant coffee to the batter.

Add a cup of coconut to the batter.

Leave out the cocoa and add a bit more flour instead, then....

Add a cup of poppyseeds and some lemon rind.

Put some brown sugar and canned butter in the bottom of the jar, then a pineapple ring and a cherry. Add a bit of powdered orange or lemon to the batter.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I make the mix then make some of the batter. Freeze some of the cakes. Take out and spread with applesauce or peanut butter. By the time they thaw I'm usually ready to eat. Or eat on the go.

Fantabulous Flapjack Mix
4 cups quick oats
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup brown sugar, packed
1 cup dry milk
3 tablespoons baking powder
2 tablespoon cinnamon
2 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar

Stir all ingredients together in a large bowl; place in an airtight container until ready to use.

Directions:

2 eggs, beaten
1/3 cup oil
2 cups flapfack mix
1 cup water

Blend together eggs and oil; stir in flapjack mix and water alternately. Pour 1/4 cup batter on lightly oiled hot griddle and cook until bubbles form on top of pancake. Turn and cook on other side until golden brown. 

The Tennessee Magazine MLEC with apple sauce on them.

Enjoy


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Orange Raisin Ginger Cookies (From the Ball Idea Book)
Mix for Jar
2 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup minced candied orange peel
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons ginger
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoons allspice
1/4 teaspoons cloves

To Make Add:
1 Cup of unsalted butter, softened
1/2 cup mild molasses
1 large egg 
1 cup of sugar

The recipe says remove mix from jars keeping the ingredients separate. 
Beat the sugar, butter, add the egg and molasses.
Add the dry ingredients. 
Refrigerate until firm and form into balls 
Bake at 350 for 10 - 12 minutes.

What I did:
Used salted butter and skipped the half a teaspoon salt.
Used 1 1/2 cup of brown sugar and skipped the white sugar entirely
Subsituted currents for raisins
Added 1 cup of roughly ground almonds (put some sliced ones in the coffee grinder and pulsed it a couple of times)
Dropped by teaspoons full onto a cookie sheet without the chilling.

What I ended up with:
A soft, flavorful cookie that was a hit!


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Banana Nut Bread:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/banana-nut-bread-gift-mix-in-jar.html
Peanut Butter Cupcakes:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/peanut-butter-cupcakes-gift-mix-in-jar.html
Rainbow Cupcakes:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/rainbow-cupcakes-gift-mix-in-jar.html


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Since all the comments are now over a year old, I've cleaned up this thread to make it conform to the Recipe Book and make it easier to printout. 

If anyone notices one I've missed, please PM me with the number of the post.

Please remember that in the Recipe Book, there is no bumping, comments, or questions. It is recipes only.

Please be sure and read the sticky in this forum and also see the sticky about how to view all recipe categories.

Remember that if you want a recipe "bumped", just post a new one recipe to the category.


----------

